# 2014 7-Round NHL Mock Draft (w/ Trade Deadline)



## My Cozen Dylan

I noticed we have one going on already on another thread, but I figured there would be others interested.

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES AND INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE SIGNING UP!*

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post I will replace you.

*Trade Deadline*: I saw this suggested on another thread, so I figured it's a good idea. Once we have 30 GMs, we will have a 48-hour "Trade Deadline" so assets like Gaborik, Miller, and Moulson can be moved for more realistic returns (i.e. Miller for a 1st vs a 5th at the draft) if so desired. *ALL TRADES AT THE DEADLINE MUST BE CAP COMPLIANT WITH THE CURRENT SALARY CAP*.

*Order*: The draft order will be determined by the reverse order of the standings as of 2/21/2014.

*Picks*: The draft window will be from 7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT). All selections will be 8-hours long. Once the eight hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.

*Trades*: *All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $71M maximum, $50M minimum Salary Cap*. Use CapGeek as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2014 or 2015. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm. *EDIT: Just had this brought up. If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team.*

*After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them!*
*Please, No Trades Until All Teams Have a GM*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *Jesse Joensuu*
Arizona Coyotes: *lanky* _Auto-Pick_
Boston Bruins: *Gator Mike*
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *SuperNintendoChalmrs*
Carolina Hurricanes: *SabresBills2013* _Auto-Pick_
Chicago Blackhawks: *brandonholmes* _Auto-Pick_
Colorado Avalanche: *Patmac40*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *The White Death*
Dallas Stars: *Morry83*
Detroit Red Wings: *BStinson*
Edmonton Oilers: *Mozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *stayinalive*
Los Angeles Kings: *Gardiner Expressway* _Auto-Pick_
Minnesota Wild: *Jesse Joensuu*
Montreal Canadiens: *Kobe Armstrong* _Auto-Pick_
Nashville Predators: *Wennberg*
New Jersey Devils: *Devils Army* _Auto-Pick_
New York Islanders: *ManByng*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *Snsfan1995*
Philadelphia Flyers: *PricerStopDaPuck* _Auto-Pick_
Pittsburgh Penguins: *ZINFINITY16* _Auto-Pick_
San Jose Sharks: *Leidi J* _Auto-Pick_
St Louis Blues: *Prussian_Blue*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *2014cupwinners*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *KeziaTML* 
Vancouver Canucks: *zaluty*
Washington Capitals: *Cheektowaga*
Winnipeg Jets: *BoldNewLettuce*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. Buffalo Sabres: *Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)*
2. Winnipeg Jets (from Edmonton Oilers): *Sam Reinhart, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
3. Calgary Flames (from Florida Panthers) *Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)*
4. Florida Panthers (from Calgary Flames): *Nikolaj Ehlers, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
5. New York Islanders: *Leon Draisaitl, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
6. Nashville Predators: *Michael Dal Colle, C, Oshawa (OHL)*
*New Jersey Forfeits Pick* 
7. Anaheim Ducks (from Carolina Hurricanes via Ottawa): *Nick Ritchie, LW, Peterborbough (OHL)*
8. Edmonton Oilers (from Winnipeg Jets): *Jake Virtanen, RW, Calgary (WHL)*
9. Vancouver Canucks: *Brendan Perlini, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
10. Ottawa Senators (from Ottawa Senators via Anaheim): *Ivan Barbashev, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
11. Washington Capitals: *William Nylander, LW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
12. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Haydn Fleury, D, Red Deer (WHL)*
13. Arizona Coyotes: *Kasperi Kapanen, RW, KalPa (Finland)*
14. Detroit Red Wings: *Adrian Kempe, LW, Modo (SHL)*
15. Dallas Stars: *Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)*
16. Philadelphia Flyers: *Jared McCann, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
17. New York Rangers: *Julius Honka, D, Swift Current (WHL)* 
18. Anaheim Ducks (from Los Angeles Kings): *Alex Tuch, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
19. Minnesota Wild: *Anthony DeAngelo, D, Sarnia (OHL)*
20. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Joshua Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)*
21. Montreal Canadiens: *Conner Bleackley, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
22. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)*
23. Colorado Avalanche: *Roland McKeown, D, Kingston (OHL)*
24. San Jose Sharks: *Dylan Larkin, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
25. Chicago Blackhawks: *Sonny Milano, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
26. Buffalo Sabres (from Boston Bruins): *Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)*
27. St Louis Blues: *Eric Cornel, C, Peterborough (OHL)* 
28. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
29. Carolina Hurricanes (from Anaheim Ducks via Ottawa): *Nick Schmaltz, C, Green Bay (USHL)*

*Round Two*
30. Florida Panthers (from Buffalo Sabres via Ottawa): *Robby Fabbri, C, Guelph (OHL)*
31. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Edmonton Oilers via St Louis): *David Pastrnak, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
32. Detroit Red Wings (from Florida Panthers via Ottawa): *Kevin Fiala, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
33. Calgary Flames: *Jack Glover, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
34. Boston Bruins (from New York Islanders via Buffalo): *Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
35. Nashville Predators: *Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
36. New Jersey Devils: *Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
37. Carolina Hurricanes: *Chase De Leo, C, Portland (WHL)*
38. Minnesota Wild (from Winnipeg Jets): *Spencer Watson, RW, Kingston (OHL)*
39. Vancouver Canucks: *Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
40. Chicago Blackhawks (from Ottawa Senators): *Jack Dougherty, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
41. Washington Capitals: *Aaron Haydon, D, Niagara (OHL)*
42. St Louis Blues (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Connor Chatham, RW, Plymouth (OHL)*
43. Arizona Coyotes: *Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)*
44. Ottawa Senators (from Detroit Red Wings): *Vladimir Tkachyov, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
45. Dallas Stars: *Shane Gersich, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
46. Philadelphia Flyers: *Alexis Vanier, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
47. New York Rangers: *Shane Eiserman, LW, Dubuque (USHL)*
48. New York Islanders (from Los Angeles Kings via Buffalo): *Vladislav Kamenev, LW, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
49. Buffalo Sabres (from Minnesota Wild): *John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)*
50. Los Angeles Kings (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Anaheim): *Brayden Point, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
51. Montreal Canadiens: *Ryan Donato, C, Dexter HS (Mass)*
52. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Julius Bergman, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
53. Los Angeles Kings (from Colorado Avalanche via Ottawa): *Oskar Lindblom, LW, Brynas (Sweden)*
54. San Jose Sharks: *Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)*
55. Chicago Blackhawks: *Arkhip Nekolenko, LW, Spartak (Russia)*
56. Boston Bruins: *Markus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
57. St Louis Blues: *Ryan Collins, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
58. San Jose Sharks (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Blake Siebenaler, D, Niagara (OHL)*
59. Buffalo Sabres (from Anaheim Ducks): *Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*

*Round Three*
60. Buffalo Sabres: *Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)*
61. Buffalo Sabres (from Edmonton Oilers via Los Angeles): *Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
62. Florida Panthers: *Daniel Audette, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
63. Florida Panthers (from Calgary Flames): *Mason McDonald, G, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
64. New York Islanders: *Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)*
65. Nashville Predators: *Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
66. Ottawa Senators (from New Jersey Devils): *Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
67. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Carolina Hurricanes via Ottawa): *Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
68. Winnipeg Jets: *Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)*
69. Vancouver Canucks: *Nikita Tryamkin, D, Yekaterinberg (Russia)*
70. St Louis Blues (from Ottawa Senators via Columbus): *Lucas Wallmark, C, Lulea (Sweden)*
71. Washington Capitals: *Matthew Mistele, LW, Plymouth (OHL)*
72. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Pavel Kraskovsky, C, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
73. Edmonton Oilers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Tyson Baillie, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
74. Ottawa Senators (from Detroit Red Wings): *Jacob Middleton, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
75. Dallas Stars: *Nelson Nogier, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
76. Philadelphia Flyers: *Michael Bunting, LW, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
77. New York Islanders (from New York Rangers): *Colby Cave, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
78. Los Angeles Kings: *Nicolas Aube-Kubel, RW, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
79. Minnesota Wild: *Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
80. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Edwin Minney, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
81. Montreal Canadiens: *Alexis Pepin, LW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
82. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Ondrej Kase, RW, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
83. Buffalo Sabres (from Colorado Avalanche): *Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
84. San Jose Sharks: *Juho Lammikko, RW, Assat (Finland)*
85. Chicago Blackhawks: *Blake Clarke, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
86. Boston Bruins: *Joshua Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)*
87. St Louis Blues: *Kaapo Kahkonen, G, Blues (Finland)*
88. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Emil Aronsson, C, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
89. New York Rangers (from Anaheim Ducks via Islanders): *Pavel Jenys, C, Brno (Czech Republic)*

*Round Four*
90. Minnesota Wild (from Buffalo Sabres): *Mitchell Slattery, LW, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)*
91. Chicago Blackhawks (from Edmonton Oilers via Toronto): *Keegan Iverson, C, Portland (WHL)*
92. Colorado Avalanche (from Florida Panthers): *Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
93. Calgary Flames: *JJ Piccinich, RW, Youngstown (USHL)*
94. New York Islanders: *Brett Pollock, C, Edmonton (WHL)*
95. Nashville Predators: *Emil Johansson, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
96. Winnipeg Jets (from New Jersey Devils): *Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
97. Carolina Hurricanes: *Lawrence Pilut, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
98. Winnipeg Jets: *Austin Poganski, RW, Tri-City (USHL)*
99. Carolina Hurricanes (from Vancouver Canucks): *Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)*
100. New York Rangers (from Ottawa Senators): *Jake Walman, D, Toronto (OJHL)*
101. Washington Capitals: *Justin Kirkland, LW, Kelowna (WHL)*
102. St Louis Blues (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Adam Ollas Mattsson, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
103. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Arizona Coyotes): *Jaden Lindo, RW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
104. Detroit Red Wings: *Kevin Elgestal, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
105. Dallas Stars: *Alex Lintuniemi, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
106. New York Islanders (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Edgars Kulda, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
107. New York Rangers: *Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
108. New York Islanders (from Los Angeles Kings via Buffalo): *Alexander Sharov, LW, CSKA (Russia)*
109. Minnesota Wild: *Michael Amadio, C, North Bay (OHL)*
110. Washington Capitals (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Colorado and Florida): *Travis Sanheim, D, Calgary (WHL)*
111. Montreal Canadiens: *Tyler Bird, RW, Kimball Union (HS-NH)*
112. St Louis Blues (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Cameron Darcy, RW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
113. Colorado Avalanche: *Jonas Johansson, G, Brynas (Sweden)*
114. Edmonton Oilers (from San Jose Sharks): *Warren Foegele, St Andrew's (HS-ON)*
115. New York Islanders (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Hunter Smith, RW, Oshawa (OHL)*
116. Boston Bruins: *Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)*
117. Nashville Predators (from St Louis Blues): *Dominik Masin, D, Slavia (Czech Republic)*
118. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Alex Schoenborn, RW, Portland (WHL)*
119. Florida Panthers (from Anaheim Ducks via Washington): *Dysin Mayo, D, Edmonton (WHL)*

*Round Five*
120. Montreal Canadiens (from Buffalo Sabres): *Maximilian Pajpach, G, U18 National (Slovakia)*
121. Edmonton Oilers: *Ryan Foss, C, Windsor (OHL)*
122. New York Rangers (from Florida Panthers): *Ryan Rehill, D, Kamloops (WHL)*
123. St Louis Blues (from Calgary Flames): *Steven Spinner, RW, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
124. New York Islanders: *Richard Nejezchleb, RW, Brandon (WHL)*
125. Nashville Predators: *Jared Fiegl, LW, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
126. New Jersey Devils: *Arvid Lundberg, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
127. Carolina Hurricanes: *Riley Stadel, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
128. Winnipeg Jets: *Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
129. Vancouver Canucks: *Brent Moran, G, Niagara (OHL)*
130. Ottawa Senators: *Rourke Chartier, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
131. New York Islanders (from Washington Capitals): *Jason Cotton, LW, West Kelowna (BCHL)*
132. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Teemu Lamsa, C, TPS (Finland)*
133. Arizona Coyotes: *Brandon Prophet, D, Saginaw (OHL)*
134. Detroit Red Wings: *Pierre Engvall, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
135. Dallas Stars: *Eetu Sopanen, D, Pelicans (Finland)*
136. Philadelphia Flyers: *Brett Lernout, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
137. San Jose Sharks (from New York Rangers): *David Kampf, RW, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
138. Los Angeles Kings: *Darby Llewellyn, RW, Kitchener (OHL)*
139. Minnesota Wild: *Luc Snuggerud, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
140. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana (USHL)*
141. Montreal Canadiens: *Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
142. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Daniel Muzito Bagenda, LW, Modo (Sweden)*
143. Colorado Avalanche: *Miles Gendron, D, Rivers Academy (HS-MA)*
144. Chicago Blackhawks: *Christian Dvorak, LW, London (OHL)*
145. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Tyler Sheehy, C, Waterloo (USHL)*
146. Boston Bruins: *Linus Soderstrom, G, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
147. Tampa Bay Lightning (from St Louis Blues): *Gavin Bayreuther, D, St Lawrence (NCAA)*
148. Edmonton Oilers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Vladislav Gavrikov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
149. Edmonton Oilers (from Anaheim Ducks via Pittsburgh): *Jaedon Descheneau, RW, Kootenay (WHL)*

*Round Six*
150. Buffalo Sabres: *Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
151. Edmonton Oilers: *Carl Neill, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
152. New Jersey Devils (from Florida Panthers): *Daniel Moynihan, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
153. Dallas Stars (from Calgary Flames): *Evan Allen, RW, Michigan (NCAA)*
154. New York Rangers (from New York Islanders): *Igor Shestyorkin, G, Spartak (Russia)*
155. Nashville Predators: *Maxim Letunov, C, Youngstown (USHL)*
156. New Jersey Devils: *Kyle Jenkins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
157. Los Angeles Kings (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Filip Pyrochta, D, Benatky (Czech Republic)*
158. Winnipeg Jets: *Karson Kuhlman, C, Dubuque (USHL)*
159. Vancouver Canucks: *Ryan Verbeek, LW, Kingston (OHL)*
160. Minnesota Wild (from Ottawa Senators): *Mads Eller, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
161. Florida Panthers (from Washington Capitals): *Joseph Hicketts, D, Victoria (WHL)*
162. Minnesota Wild (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Brandon Baddock, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
163. Arizona Coyotes: *Matthew Berkovitz, D, Ashwaubenon (HS-WI)*
164. Detroit Red Wings: *Nikita Yazkov, LW, Windsor (OHL)*
165. Dallas Stars: *Ryan Hitchcock, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
166. Philadelphia Flyers: *Andrew Mangiapane, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
167. New York Islanders (from New York Rangers): *Matheson Iacopelli, C, Muskegon (USHL)*
168. Los Angeles Kings: *William Lagesson, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
169. Minnesota Wild: *Tyler Busch, C, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
170. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Josh Wesley, D, Plymouth (OHL)*
171. Montreal Canadiens: *Kevin Labanc, RW, Barrie (OHL)*
172. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Brandon Montour, D, Waterloo (USHL)*
173. Florida Panthers (from Colorado Avalanche): *Radel Fazleev, Calgary (WHL)*
174. San Jose Sharks: *Francis Perron, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
175. Chicago Blackhawks: *Yegor Korshkov, RW, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
176. St Louis Blues (from Boston Bruins): *Nick Wolff, D, Eagan (HS-MN)*
177. St Louis Blues: *Axel Holmstrom, C, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
178. Colorado Avalanche (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Philippe Gadoury, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
179. Buffalo Sabres (from Anaheim Ducks via Calgary): *Dominic Turgeon, C, Portland (WHL)*

*Round Seven*
180. Buffalo Sabres: *Kelly Summers, D, Carleton Place (CCHL)*
181. Edmonton Oilers: *Luke Philp, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
182. Florida Panthers: *Viktor Arvidsson, LW, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
183. Ottawa Senators (from Calgary Flames): *Matthew Highmore, C, Saint John (QMJHL)*
184. New York Rangers (from New York Islanders): *Leon Bristedt, C, Linkoping (Sweden)*
185. Nashville Predators: *Olivier LeBlanc, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
186. Arizona Coyotes (from New Jersey Devils): *Neak Pionk, D, Sioux City (USHL)*
187. Carolina Hurricanes: *Tanner MacMaster, C, Camrose (AJHL)*
188. Winnipeg Jets: *Noah Rod, RW, Geneve-Servette (Switzerland)*
189. Detroit Red Wings (from Vancouver Canucks): *Andrei Kuzmenko, LW, Krasnaya (Russia)*
190. New York Rangers (from Ottawa Senators): *Rinat Valiev, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
191. Washington Capitals: *Hugo Fagerblom, G, Frolunda (Sweden)*
192. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Alex Gillies, LW, Salmon Arm (BCHL)*
193. Arizona Coyotes: *Jake Evans, RW, St Michael's (OJHL)*
194. Detroit Red Wings: *Julien Pelletier, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
195. Dallas Stars: *Ty Edmonds, G, Prince George (WHL)*
196. Philadelphia Flyers: *August Gunnarsson, RW, Farjestad (Sweden)*
197. New York Rangers: *Hannes Bjorninen, LW, Pelicans (Finland)*
198. Los Angeles Kings: *Anthony Angello, C, Omaha (USHL)*
199. Minnesota Wild: *Alec Dillon, G, Victoria (BCHL)*
200. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Jack Ramsey, RW, Pentiction (BCHL)*
201. Montreal Canadiens: *Michael Turner, LW, Cushing Academy (HS-MA)*
202. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Waltteri Hopponen, LW, Sioux City (USHL)*
203. Colorado Avalanche: *Lukas Vopelka, C, Orebro (Sweden)*
204. Detroit Red Wings (from San Jose Sharks): *Joni Tuulola, D, HPK (Finland)*
205. Detroit Red Wings (from Chicago Blackhawks via Ottawa): *Andreas Englund, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
206. Boston Bruins: *Joe Wegwerth, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
207. St Louis Blues: *Cordell James, C, Barrie (OHL)*
208. Colorado Avalanche (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Matthew Murphy, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
209. Anaheim Ducks: *Lane Bauer, C, Edmonton (WHL)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed:*

Trade #1
To Calgary: 3rd Overall
To Florida: 4th, 63rd Overall

Trade #2
To Ottawa: 30th Overall
To Buffalo: Mike Hoffman and Stephane Da Costa

Trade #3
To Buffalo: 83rd Overall
To Colorado: Henrik Tallinder

Trade #4
To Ottawa: Devante Smith-Pelly, Daniel Winnik, Sami Vatanen, 29th Overall
To Anaheim: Milan Michalek, Jared Cowen, Cory Conacher

Trade #5
To Buffalo: 179th Overall
To Calgary: Cody McCormick

Trade #6
To Islanders: 131st Overall
To Washington: Andrew MacDonald

Trade #7
To Montreal: 120th Overall and Tim Schaller
To Buffalo: Daniel Briere

Trade #8
To Ottawa: 66th Overall, Scott Wedgewood, Bryce Salvador
To New Jersey: Matt Puempel and Derek Grant

Trade #9
To Rangers: 100th Overall, 190th Overall, Shane Prince
To Ottawa: Dan Girardi

Trade #10
To Edmonton: 73rd Overall and Chris Brown
To Arizona: Ales Hemsky

Trade #11
To Buffalo: Chris Stewart and Ryan Tesink
To St. Louis: Johan Larsson and Brady Austin

Trade #12
To Ottawa: 7th, 67th Overall
To Carolina: 29th Overall and Mika Zibanejad

Trade #13
To Edmonton: Mark Pysyk
To Buffalo: Sam Gagner and David Musil

Trade #14
To Chicago: 40th Overall
To Ottawa: 205th Overall and Brandon Pirri

Trade #15
To Ottawa: Marian Gaborik
To Columbus: Bryce Salvador, 67th, 70th Overall

Trade #16
To Islanders: 89th Overall and Kevin Roy
To Anaheim: Frans Nielsen

Trade #17
To Ottawa: 53rd Overall and Michael Sgarbossa
To Colorado: Marc Methot

Trade #18
To Anaheim: Steve Ott
To Buffalo: Mathieu Perreault, William Karlsson, Kenton Helgesen, Josh Manson

Trade #19
To Los Angeles: Matt Moulson
To Buffalo: Valentin Zykov, Hudson Fasching, 61st, 108th Overall

Trade #20
To Anaheim: Ryan Miller (50% contract)
To Buffalo: Jonas Hiller, Kyle Palmieri, 59th Overall

Trade #21
To Pittsburgh: Paul Stastny
To Colorado: Olli Maata, 178th, 208th Overall

Trade #22
To Pittsburgh: Martin St Louis and 22nd Overall
To Tampa Bay: Simon Despres, Derrick Pouliot, Scott Harrington

Trade #23
To Anaheim: 7th Overall
To Ottawa: 10th Overall, Cory Conacher, Ben Lovejoy

Trade #24
To Pittsburgh: Nick Schultz (60% contract)
To Edmonton: 148th, 149th Overall

Trade #25
To Ottawa: 183rd Overall
To Calgary: Erik Condra

Trade #26
To Winnipeg: 2nd Overall and Martin Gernat
To Edmonton: 9th Overall, Zach Bogosian, Jimmy Lodge

Trade #27
To Edmonton: Brandon Dubinsky and Wayne Simmonds
To Columbus: Jordan Eberle, Erik Gustafsson, Marco Roy
To Philadelphia: Jack Johnson and Oscar Klefbom

Trade #28
To St Louis: Luke Adam
To Buffalo: William Carrier

Trade #29
To Columbus: 31st Overall
To St Louis: 42nd, 70th, 102nd Overall

Trade #30
To Winnipeg: Nick Foligno and Oscar Dansk
To Columbus: Nicolas Petan, Eric Tangradi, signing rights to Alex Burmistrov and Devin Setoguchi

Trade #31
To Anaheim: 18th Overall, Matt Greene, Trevor Lewis
To Los Angeles: 50th Overall, Luca Sbisa, Jakub Silfverberg

Trade #32
To Buffalo: 34th Overall
To Islanders: 48th, 108th Overall

Trade #33
To Winnipeg: Mattias Tedenby
To New Jersey: Adam Lowry

Trade #34
To Florida: 30th Overall and Ben Lovejoy
To Ottawa: 32nd Overall and Logan Shaw

Trade #35
To Ottawa: Kyle Clifford
To Los Angeles: 53rd Overall and Matt Kassian

Trade #36
To Buffalo: 26th Overall
To Boston: 34th Overall and Kyle Palmieri

Trade #37
To Buffalo: Cory Conacher
To Ottawa: Daniel Catenacci

Trade #38
To Detroit: 32nd and 205th Overall
To Ottawa: 44th and 74th Overall

Trade #39
To Detroit: Alexander Edler and 189th Overall
To Vancouver: Jakub Kindl and Tomas Tatar

Trade #40
To Islanders: 77th and 167th Overall
To Rangers: 89th, 154th, and 184th Overall

Trade #41
To Colorado: 92nd Overall
To Florida: 110th and 173rd Overall

Trade #42
To Washington: 110th Overall
To Florida: 119th and 161st Overall


----------



## BStinson

I'll take.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> I'll take.




You're all set!

You currently own picks 14, 44, 74, 104, 134, 164, 194, 204


----------



## Prussian_Blue

I'd be happy to represent  in this draft as well...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Prussian_Blue said:


> I'd be happy to represent  in this draft as well...



You got it!
You currently own picks 27, 31, 57, 87, 112, 123, 176, 177, 207


----------



## lanky

I'll take the Coyotes.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

lanky said:


> I'll take the Coyotes.




Arizona Coyotes are yours!

You currently own picks 13, 43, 73, 133, 163, 186, 193


----------



## ManByng

Islanders for me please!


----------



## KeziaTML

please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

KeziaTML said:


> please




All yours!

You currently own picks 20, 80, 103, 140, 170, 200


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Will take the Habs


----------



## ManByng

^most of us will just spill over from the other draft that's starting to come to an end....


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Will take the Habs




You got it. You currently own picks 21, 51, 81, 111, 141, 171, 201


----------



## Joey Bones

I got the rangers


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> I got the rangers




New Rangers GM!

You currently own picks 17, 47, 77, 107, 122, 167, 197


----------



## KeziaTML

Trade block:

James Reimer / Jonathan Bernier
Paul Ranger
Nikolai Kulemin


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

KeziaTML said:


> Trade block:
> 
> James Reimer / Jonathan Bernier
> Paul Ranger
> Nikolai Kulemin




I'd ask that no trades be made until all teams have a GM. Thanks!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers please


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Oilers please




yup, better take them now before they trade all their picks away for 4th liners!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I'll take  if they are available.


----------



## stayinalive

please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> Oilers please




You got it!

You currently own picks 2, 114, 121, 151, 181


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> I'll take  if they are available.




No Problem!

You currently own picks 4, 33, 63, 93, 179, 183


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

stayinalive said:


> please



Sounds good!

You currently own picks 3, 32, 62, 92, 182


----------



## zaluty

Vancouver please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

zaluty said:


> Vancouver please




You got it!

You currently own picks 9, 39, 69, 129, 159, 189


----------



## Patmac40

Colorado please and thanks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Patmac40 said:


> Colorado please and thanks




No Problem!

You currently own picks 23, 53, 83, 110, 113, 143, 173, 203


----------



## 2016cupwinners

I'll take  thanks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

2014cupwinners said:


> I'll take  thanks.




Sounds good!

You currently own picks 22, 52, 82, 142, 147, 172, 202


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

Would love to represent the Washington Capitals if still available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Cheektowaga said:


> Would love to represent the Washington Capitals if still available.




Caps are yours!

You currently own picks 11, 41, 71, 101, 119, 131, 161, 191


----------



## Morry83

I'd be glad to represent the Dallas Stars!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Morry83 said:


> I'd be glad to represent the Dallas Stars!




Absolutely!

You currently own picks 15, 45, 75, 105, 135, 153, 165, 195


----------



## LaVar

I'll take NSH!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

I'll take Anaheim


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Nicklas Jensen said:


> I'll take NSH!




All yours!

You currently own picks 6, 35, 65, 95, 117, 125, 155, 185


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> I'll take Anaheim




No Problem!

You currently own picks 10, 29, 50, 59, 89, 209


----------



## Jamie Benn




----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jamie Benn said:


>




All yours!

You currently own picks 19, 38, 79, 90, 109, 139, 160, 162, 169, 199


----------



## edguy

can i have the ? thanks


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Can I have Flyers? Please and Thank you!


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Can I take the Kings?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> can i have the sens? thanks




Sens are yours!

You currently own picks 40, 70, 100, 130, 190


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

galchenyuktocollberg said:


> Can I have Flyers? Please and Thank you!




No Problem!

You currently own picks 16, 46, 76, 136, 166, 196


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gardiner Expressway said:


> Can I take the Kings?




Absolutely!

You currently own picks 18, 61, 78, 108, 138, 157, 168, 198


----------



## SabresBills2013

Can I take Carolina please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SabresBills2013 said:


> Can I take Carolina please?




Sounds good!

You currently own picks 7, 37, 67, 97, 99, 127, 187


----------



## Devils Army

Will take the Devils if available, when will this start?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Devils Army said:


> Will take the Devils if available, when will this start?




Devils are yours!

You currently own picks 36, 66, 126, 152, 156

We will hopefully start in 3-4 days (sooner if we fill all the spots).


----------



## Devils Army

33:
66:
126:
152:
156:


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Devils Army said:


> Does that picture shpw up above ^^^
> 
> Picks
> 33:
> 66:
> 126:
> 152:
> 156:




No. The picture is not showing up.


----------



## BStinson

Devils Army said:


> Does that picture shpw up above ^^^
> 
> Picks
> 33:
> 66:
> 126:
> 152:
> 156:




Instead of using the (Insert Image) function you can click on [more] under Smilies and scroll down to the Devils or just type : devils (but no space in between)


----------



## Devils Army

jawallstar1 said:


> No. The picture is not showing up.





Got it now, thanks


----------



## Devils Army

BStinson said:


> Instead of using the (Insert Image) function you can click on [more] under Smilies and scroll down to the Devils or just type : devils (but no space in between)




thanks


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Can we talk to other GM's and see what they want? Or do you want us to wait.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Can we talk to other GM's and see what they want? Or do you want us to wait.




I suppose...But no trades until every team has a GM.


----------



## rmartin65

I will take the Pens if no one else wants them by the time all the other slots are filled. If there is another Pens fan that wants them, please give them the team instead of me, as I have already had the chance to be the Pens GM (in the ongoing mock).


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I'll take the Jets....for fun.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BoldNewLettuce said:


> I'll take the Jets....for fun.




Jets are yours!

You currently own picks 8, 68, 96, 98, 128, 158, 188


----------



## The White Death

I'll take Columbus, if still available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The White Death said:


> I'll take Columbus, if still available.




All Yours!

You currently own picks 12, 42, 72, 102, 132, 192


----------



## Gator Mike

If no one else wants them, I'll grab the Bruins.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gator Mike said:


> If no one else wants them, I'll grab the Bruins.




All yours!

You currently own picks 26, 56, 86, 116, 146, 206


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sabres are fielding offers for anything/anyone not named Girgensons, Ristolainen, Zadorov, or Myers. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## edguy

Trade Black:

Spezza
Cowen 
Weircioch
Anderson 
Any AHLers 
Michalek
Phillips

PM Me offers.
Looking to move into first round,
As well as a top 6 Winger

 Untouchables

Karlsson 
Ceci
Lehner 

Hard to get:

Turris
Lazar
Ryan


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hey guys (and girls if it applies) if you know any Blackhawks, Penguins, and/or Sharks fans on here that would be interested, let them know. I'd like to fill these last few spots as soon as possible so we can officially begin.

Thanks


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Edmonton Oilers Trade Block* ​
*Trade Deadline*
-Nick Schultz
-Ales Hemsky
-Sam Gagner
-Ilya Bryzgalov
-Jesse Joensuu

*At the Draft*
-Jordan Eberle
-Dillon Simpson
-Sam Gagner


----------



## Joey Bones

Rangers are listening for any offers. Willing to negotiate.

Interests:
-2014 Picks
-Prospects
-NHLers
(So basically anything)

Not Dealing:
-Ryan McDonogh
-Henrik Lundqvist
-Chris Kreider

Willing to Part With:
Anyone/anything for the right price


PM me if there is interest and I'll try my best to help out both teams.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Anaheim Trade Block:

Viktor Fasth
Emerson Etem
Luca Sbisa

Looking for:

Top 6 FWD
Would consider an elite goalie if price is fair
Draft Picks

*Looking to give up Souray (salary dump) will throw in pick.


----------



## Devils Army

On the block: Zidlicky, Clowe, Ryder, Zubrus, Jagr, Fayne, Salvador, Volchenkov, Carter, Bernier, Gionta, Harrold, maybe Marty...
Neutral: Brunner, Loktionov, Josefson
Hard to Get: Greene, Elias, Henrique, Merril, Larsson, Zajac, Gelinas, all other top notch d prospects
Untouchable: Cory
Interests: Young forwards 26 and under please, offensive prospects, 1st round pick, mid to high draft picks
Willing to part with anything but Cory for the right price

How NMC/NTC's will work?


----------



## rmartin65

jawallstar1 said:


> Hey guys (and girls if it applies) if you know any Blackhawks, Penguins, and/or Sharks fans on here that would be interested, let them know. I'd like to fill these last few spots as soon as possible so we can officially begin.
> 
> Thanks




I said I will take the Pens if another fan does not step in before the beginning. I want to give others the chance, since I am already acting as the Pens in another mock. However, if/when it is the last open slot, then I am in.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Devils Army said:


> On the block: Zidlicky, Clowe, Ryder, Zubrus, Jagr, Fayne, Salvador, Volchenkov, Carter, Bernier, Gionta, Harrold, maybe Marty...
> Neutral: Brunner, Loktionov, Josefson
> Hard to Get: Greene, Elias, Henrique, Merril, Larsson, Zajac, Gelinas, all other top notch d prospects
> Untouchable: Cory
> Interests: Young forwards 26 and under please, offensive prospects, 1st round pick, mid to high draft picks
> Willing to part with anything but Cory for the right price
> 
> *How NMC/NTC's will work?*




I think we could make a group determination on whether we think that player would waive to go to that team. A case by case basis, if you will.


----------



## Devils Army

jawallstar1 said:


> I think we could make a group determination on whether we think that player would waive to go to that team. A case by case basis, if you will.




Ok cool

 
On a different note, i am willing to give up Salvador for almost nothing, pm me your best offers, draft picks are what i want.

Also looking to give up other vets pm me!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

open to listening to any offers for anyone/anything other than Zemgus Girgensons, Rasmus Ristolainen, Nikita Zadorov, or Tyler Myers.

Pick #1 is available!!


----------



## BStinson

Untouchables
Datsyuk
Zetterberg
Kronwall
Mantha (Will consider a swap for another prospect with his potential)

Hard to Obtain
DeKeyser
Nyquist
Jurco
Sheahan
Tatar

Trade Block
Kindl
Quincey
TooToo
Draft Picks (2014 & 2015) Willing to trade up and down

Everyone is negotiable, my goal is to get the Wings a bit younger if possible since we are in a retooling mode and not a full rebuild mode.


Picks
14 
44 
74 
104
134
164 
194 
204


----------



## Prussian_Blue

The trading block for the Blues is very limited, and very specific.

The only roster player the Blues are interested in trading at this time is Chris Stewart, because his replacement in Dmitrij Jaskin is at hand.

We will take futures for Stewart alone, as in two picks in the top 100 from one club.

The Blues' first-round pick in this draft *may* be available along with Stewart; in exchange, the Blues want nothing less than a first-round pick between 10th and 20th in this draft, *or* an NHL-ready center prospect with the size and playing style to fit in a Ken Hitchcock system.

The Blues will offer Stewart, their first in 2014 and prospect Ty Rattie, but *only* for an *elite* NHL-ready center prospect with the attributes listed above, or a center with the attributes listed above who is under age 24 and currently playing in the NHL.

The definition of "elite" is at the discretion of Blues' mock draft management.


----------



## ManByng

it's risky though trading a vet and replacing him with a kid when you are a cup contender!


that said, centers Ryan Strome or Franz Nielsen could be available! 

players available for your team's playoff run, being mindful of the cap of course, Goalie Knobokov, d-men MacDonald, Martinek and Vishnovsky, more forwards like Clutterbuck, Bailey and Grabner. not all perhaps, and i have to stay over the $50 mil cap minimum, but let's talk!


----------



## edguy

are listening to Offers on Mikka Zibanejad! Not looking to get much older. PM Me if you have any proposals!


----------



## Morry83

These are players that are either on expiring contracts at the end of the year and/or are players that can be moved without hesitation. 

On The Block:
- Vernon Fiddler, C
- Shawn Horcoff, C
- Ray Whitney, LW
- Aaron Rome, D

These are players that, while not necessarily on the block, are still available for trade.

Available:
- Erik Cole, LW/RW
- Jordie Benn, D
- Trevor Daley, D
- Sergei Gonchar, D
- Stephane Robidas, D

These are players that are not necessarily available, but can be moved in the right deal.

Will Listen To Offers For
- Alex Chiasson, RW
- Rich Peverley, C/RW
- Kevin Connauton, D
- Alex Goligoski, D
- Prospects not listed below

These are players/prospects who are not available.

Will Not Move:
- Ryan Garbutt, LW
- Jack Campbell, G
- Philippe Desrosiers, G
- Brett Ritchie, RW
- Alex Guptill, LW
- Jason Dickinson, LW
- Cole Ully, LW
- Remi Elie, LW
- Curtis McKenzie, LW
- Devin Shore, C
- Radek Faksa, C
- Jamie Oleksiak, D
- Patrik Nemeth, D
- Ludvig Bystrom, D
- John Klingberg, D
- Dmitry Sinitsyn, D
- Jyrki Jokipakka, D

These are players that will not be considered in a trade under any circumstances.

Untouchable:
- Jamie Benn, LW
- Cody Eakin, C
- Valeri Nichushkin, RW
- Antoine Roussel, LW
- Tyler Seguin, C
- Brenden Dillon, D


I'm looking for the following via trade:
- 2014 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Round Picks
- 2nd Line Center
- Top 6 Winger
- Top 2/4 Defensemen
*Preferably young or prime aged players.

Wow that's a lot haha. Feel free to message me with any offers, inquiries, etc.


----------



## stayinalive

have the following players available:

Tomas Kopecky
Brad Boyes
Mike Weaver
Tom Gilbert
Tim Thomas
Alex Petrovic


----------



## Leidi J

Sounds like fun. I'll take the


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Leidi J said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll take the




Great!

You currently own picks 24, 54, 58, 84, 137, 174


----------



## SabresBills2013

Canes are open for business!

*Untouchables*
Elias Lindholm
Jeff Skinner

*Not Likely to Move (Only in BIG Deals)*
Staals
Justin Faulk

*Trade Block/Taking offers for*
#7 Pick (open to moving up or down)
Anyone else not listed above

*Looking For*
Picks on Picks on Picks (Willing to move up or down)
Young Wingers with top 6 potential
Veteran Defensemen

Willing to listen to any offers. PM me!


----------



## Devils Army

*NHL mock draft*

Devils are having a garage sale of vets
Ryder, Clowe, Jagr, Salvador, Volchenkov, Harrold, Fayne, Greene(at the right price), Zidlicky and others

Looking for high-mid picks and FORWARD prospects


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SabresBills2013 said:


> Canes are open for business!
> 
> *Untouchables*
> Elias Lindholm
> Jeff Skinner
> 
> *Not Likely to Move (Only in BIG Deals)*
> Staals
> Justin Faulk
> 
> *Trade Block/Taking offers for*
> #8 Pick (open to moving up or down)
> Anyone else not listed above
> 
> *Looking For*
> Picks on Picks on Picks (Willing to move up or down)
> Young Wingers with top 6 potential
> Veteran Defensemen



Probably just a typo, and not that it really matters, but you have the 7th pick, not 8. Just want to get the details right.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are willing to take back players as salary dumps if necessary!
Looking for offers for Moulson, Ott, Miller, McCormick, Tallinder!
Pick #1 is available!!


----------



## Patmac40

:

Shopping Paul Stastny. Willing to trade the 23rd pick but not willing to move out of the first round.


----------



## Morning Dart

I'm down to take Chicago if you want to get this going!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

brandonholmes said:


> I'm down to take Chicago if you want to get this going!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

brandonholmes said:


> I'm down to take Chicago if you want to get this going!




Awesome!


We are now ready to begin! *TRADES CAN NOW BE MADE. DEADLINE IS FRIDAY AT 8PM EASTERN!*


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I have a trade to announce that was agreed upon yesterday.


The trade is between Calgary and Florida.


Florida sends the 3rd overall pick in the draft to Calgary for the 4th overall pick in the draft and Calgary's 3rd round selection (63rd overall).


----------



## Morning Dart

*Untouchables*

Jonathan Toews
Patrick Kane
Duncan Keith
Teuvo Teravainen

*What we'll move:*

Very unlikely to move any talented veterans. We're still well within our window to win the Cup, we do not want to get worse. This means Hossa, Seabrook, Crawford, Hjalmarsson etc will take a massive overpayment to obtain. Will move lower-level prospects and bottom-6 forwards (ex. Brandon Pirri). Willing to trade out of the 1st round entirely, but will require your 2nd round pick or a similarly talented prospect. Will also consider offers for NHL-level players for our 1st or 2nd round picks.


----------



## Leidi J

The Sharks #1 need is for a young, top 3/4 offensive or at least PM Dman preferably with some NHL experience already, but otherwise close to NHL ready. This request is really quite specific and we will be picky, but willing to pay the price for the right player. Also always looking for possibly more (or more specifically better) offensive depth, however we are stacked with capable forwards right now, so any trade in that area would be more of a luxury and would have to be a definite upgrade. The Sharks also might be interested in a salary dump for Martin Havlat in order to remain cap compliant ($5mil cap, 1 more year left after this). The Sharks are currently at 50 contracts, so any trade for a player will have to involve a roster player going back.

The Sharks can offer you any combination of their draft picks (24th overall, SJ&PIT 2nd rounders, 3rd, NYR 5th, 6th) for the right piece. Am willing to talk regarding all NHL players and prospects not listed below though obviously there are pieces listed that we are not inclined to move except perhaps in the right deal. But ask away :] Will answer any questions regarding players and prospects talents/skills/weaknesses with honesty and in as much detail as I can.

Not Available. 
Hertl
Couture
Vlasic
Braun
Burns
Marleau
Thornton
Pavelski

Here is a link to the Sharks current roster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Jose_Sharks#Current_roster
And a link to their HF prospect page: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/san_jose_sharks/


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

would like to acquire 1st or 2nd round pick(s).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 30th overall pick in 2014 to  in exchange for forwards Mike Hoffman and Stephane Da Costa.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trade the 30th overall pick in 2014 to  in exchange for forwards Mike Hoffman and Stephane Da Costa.




That deal is good!
Thanks


----------



## Leidi J

Additional: I suppose if we can't get the young player we're looking for in the next few days, the sharks would then possibly be interested in a more veteran/rental type of defensive upgrade for a less steep price. We'll see.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades defenseman Henrik Tallinder to  in exchange for the 83rd overall pick in 2014.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Have a trade to announce: 

Anaheim trades:

Sami Vatanen
Devante Smith-Pelley
Daniel Winnik
29th overall pick

To Ottawa for:

Milan Michalek
Jared Cowen
Cory Conacher


----------



## Morning Dart

Sens blowing it up..


----------



## BStinson

Updated the  trade block on page 4, have some interest in my younger wingers but would require youth coming back as I don't want the Wings to stay a country club. Interested in trade up or down in the first/second round.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forward Cody McCormick to  in exchange for the 179th overall pick in 2014.


----------



## Gator Mike

On the Block:

C Chris Kelly
D Adam McQuaid

Ideally, I'd like to move veterans to open up space for kids in Providence that are ready.

Will listen to offers for:

C David Krejci
F Loui Ericksson
F Carl Soderberg
C Ryan Spooner
D Johnny Boychuk
D Torey Krug
G Malcolm Subban


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Quick timeline update:

The Trade Deadline (March 5 simulation) is Friday, February 28, 2014, at 8 p.m. EST.
The 2014 NHL Entry Draft will start on Saturday, March 1, 2014, at 10 a.m. EST. 
Trades are allowed at the draft. The purpose for the Deadline was to have more realistic returns for pending UFAs.
The Draft Window is from 9 a.m. to 11 p.m. You have 8 hours to make your selection.


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to add more picks and prospects, listening to a few offers. PM if interested in Nash, Richards, Hagelin, Stepan, and others. UFA rights to Callahan and Girardi can be given for easy prices.


----------



## ManByng

we have a trade to announce....the  trade pending UFA d-man Andrew MacDonald to the  for pick #131.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to annouce:

 trades forward Daniel Briere to  in exchange for forward Tim Schaller and the 120th overall pick in 2014.


----------



## Devils Army

Looking to blow it up and rebuild, willing to listen to offers for everyone!
PM me before the trade deadline, looking to add a first round pick and forward prospects
Larsson is available, but only for offensive prospects of his value


----------



## Devils Army

Have a trade to announce!
The Devils and Sens swap prospects + more that benefits both teams, would like to thank Snsfan for easy negotiations

OTT: G Scott Wedgewood, D Bryce Salvador, 3rd round pick(66)

NJD: LW Matt Puempel, C Derek Grant


----------



## Joey Bones

Get:
C/LW Shane Prince
2014 4th (100)
2014 7th (190)

 Get:
UFA rights to D Dan Girardi


----------



## edguy

Anybody have any interest in  Weircioch Gryba Phillips? looking for forwards or Picks!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

The Calgary Flames are looking to move Mike Cammalleri before the Friday trade deadline.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ryan Miller, Steve Ott, Matt Moulson still available!! Elite goaltender, team leader/3rd liner with offensive ability, top-6 forward!

Prices more reasonable than you'd think!

PM me!


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Trade Alert*​
To


Chris Brown 
3rd (73rd Overall) 

To 


Ales Hemsky


----------



## Morry83

Still actively shopping Ray Whitney and Vernon Fiddler. Looking for 2014 picks.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are willing to move Eberle for a package including a top 4 defender a tough top six winger and a pick PM me offers

Also looking to move one of David Musil or Dillon Simpson for a forward prospect of second round quality.

As well Nick Schultz, Ryan Smyth and Ryan Jones are available for picks or prospects


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Own picks 18, 61, 78, 108, 138, 157, 168, 198.

Looking for a top 6 LW and a bottom 6 FW plug.

Willing to move some youth, picks and prospects.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forwards Chris Stewart and Ryan Tesink to  in exchange for forward Johan Larsson and defenseman Brady Austin.


----------



## SabresBills2013

We have a trade to announce!

 have traded C Mika Zibanejad and the 29th overall pick to  in exchange for the 7th overall pick and the 67th overall pick.

Thanks to snsfan for the smooth negotiation!


----------



## edguy

are looking for NHL ready forward prospects! LMK what you have and what you are looking for


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have our first NMC vote that needs to be completed. Voting will last until 12 noon eastern tomorrow.

Would Martin Havlat waive to go to the Islanders?

Please vote.


----------



## Leidi J

I have no vote, but jawallstar1 said that as the trading team I could state why I believe he would in fact waive his clause.

Considering that even with injuries to the likes of Couture and Hertl, Havlat has still been healthy scratched at times during this past month perhaps not completely due to performance but more likely due to style of play not fitting the way the Sharks want to play anymore... I believe Havlat would much rather go to a team where he could get playing time. I also believe that it is a possibility that he could be a cap casualty buyout this summer, whereas going to another team without those type of cap issues might allow him to play out his contract and also bounce back and create value and prove himself like a showcase if he hopes to get another contract after and continue playing which it doesn't appear he will have the chance to do now in SJ.

So that's my case/reasoning 
Vote away!


----------



## edguy

I'd vote no. For the sole reason at his age he would want to win a cup and the islanders aren't contenders even with him..


----------



## Leidi J

He won't get his name on the cup even if SJ wins it this year. He likely won't get the number of regular season games required (40 right? He's only played in 28 this year so far...) or play in the playoffs (I guess he could if there's an injury, but that's quite the gamble and would probably hurt the likelihood of actually winning it anyways...)



But if he just wants to be around a contender and celebrate a cup from the press box that's fair I guess


----------



## Joey Bones

Tough choice. He is getting older and San Jose has a good chance to win the cup. That's the negative in moving him. The positive for trading him is that he'd probably get top line minutes and may even become NYI's best player because Tavares is done for the season and Vanek is getting moved. 

I flipped a coin (heads=trade/tails=no trade)... It landed on heads. I vote yes, make the trade.


----------



## BStinson

Snsfan1995 said:


> I'd vote no. For the sole reason at his age he would want to win a cup and the islanders aren't contenders even with him..




This and I highly doubt with the Islanders internal budget that they would pull the trigger on him.


----------



## Leidi J

BStinson said:


> This and I highly doubt with the Islanders internal budget that they would pull the trigger on him.




That's not for you to decide and it's not what's up for a vote. The only question is whether or not the player would decide to waive. Not what you think about the circumstances of the trade...

It's not that confusing.


----------



## BStinson

Leidi J said:


> That's not for you to decide and it's not what's up for a vote. The only question is whether or not the player would decide to waive. Not what you think about the circumstances of the trade...
> 
> It's not that confusing.




So I am more clear on the subject  vote no. I understand the vote and that is my reasoning.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forward Sam Gagner and defenseman David Musil to  in exchange for defenseman Mark Pysyk.


----------



## Morning Dart

vote yes. He's only 32, and would probably be a compliance buyout candidate next summer should the Sharks have one left (I'm unsure). Only 1 more year left on the deal and if he's healthy after next season he'd be UFA. Basically a year on the Island to play for a contract. I have no reason to believe he wouldn't (don't know him, family, etc.) so it's a yes from us.


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades forward Sam Gagner and defenseman David Musil to  in exchange for defenseman Mark Pysyk.




Oilers accept.

As for Havlat I don't think he waives to go to Long Island.


----------



## Morning Dart

are actively shopping F Brandon Pirri. Looking for at the very least a mid-to-late 2nd rounder. Good young forward who can play solid bottom 6 minutes in a playoff run or be a part of your rebuild. 3C floor, 2C ceiling.


----------



## stayinalive

regarding Havlat i would vote no aswell.


----------



## Morning Dart

The  have a trade to announce ahead of Friday's Trade Deadline.

Today an agreement was reached with the  organization, sending Brandon Pirri and the 205th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft to Ottawa in exchange for the 40th overall selection in 2014.

The Hawks organization would like to wish Brandon the best of luck in the future.


To 

40th overall pick (2014)

To 

F Brandon Pirri
205th overall pick (2014)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Buffalo Sabres GM Talks Trade Deadline
*
Thursday, February 27, 2014

BUFFALO, NY – The Buffalo Sabres have been extremely active this Trade Deadline, and their General Manager says it’s far from over.

“No. Absolutely not,” he said when asked if the Sabres were done making moves. “We are still talking with several GMs in regards to several players. We still have a lot left in our tank.”

The Sabres, who currently sit in 30th place in the National Hockey League, have yet to trade Goaltender Ryan Miller, Left Winger Matt Moulson, or Left Winger Steve Ott, all of whom are set to become Unrestricted Free Agents on July 1st. They have, however, made several trades to boost their future.

“I feel the moves we’ve made are beneficial to the team’s long-term success,” commented the Sabres GM. “I’m excited to have guys like Hoffman, Da Costa, and Tesink, all of whom have great offensive potential. We acquired Stewart and Gagner who are young, talented, experienced players who can help our young core going forward. And obviously we got Daniel back after a long time away from the organization. He can provide a veteran presence and will no-doubt be a fan favorite.”

Newly re-acquired forward Daniel Briere commented on his return to Buffalo:

“It’s great to be back. I don’t think I ever left in my heart. Only my body.” said Briere. “I am really excited about what they’re doing here, and even more excited to be a part of it.”

Chris Stewart, who the Sabres acquired from St Louis earlier today, spoke with the media following the trade:

“I am excited to be in Buffalo. Coming here on road trips when I was with Colorado and St Louis I couldn’t help but notice the dedicated fan base and wonderful ownership. These fans deserve a Stanley Cup and I hope I am a part of when we bring one in.”

Sam Gagner was not available for comment. The Sabres host the San Jose Sharks on Friday at First Niagara Center in Buffalo.


----------



## Joey Bones

Currently shopping Nash, Hagelin, Richards, and Stepan. PM if interested, already have a few offers. Callahan is up for trade as well. Prospects/Picks are in play, too.


----------



## edguy

shopping Defence for Forwards! Every player in play except Ceci! Karlsson *could* be available for the right price


----------



## Devils Army

Will listen for offers on Larsson, nhl ready blue chip prospect, forwards only please, or young nhl forwards+ picks will be accepted, no defenceman will be accepted

Also I would like to trade vets for your teams playoff run, picks and prospects are accepted, no defense!

PM me looking to make moves before the deadline, veterans will be cheaper than expected!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I've had a few questions on this so I thought I'd reiterate:

The Trade Deadline is the simulated March 5 deadline so Rental Players/Pending UFAs can fetch more realistic returns.

There is a trade freeze between Friday at 8 pm and Saturday at 10 am (this time period simulates the period between March 6 and June 26).

Once the Draft begins at 10 am on Saturday, trades can be made again, but the returns are expected to be less (obviously) as UFAs are just being traded for their signing rights.

*If you haven't already, please vote on whether you think Martin Havlat would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders. CURRENT VOTE: 4-2 NO*


----------



## Oilers Apologist

No. He's been in a winning locker room for far too long to consider going to a team like the isles.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

Is there any chance you are doing another one of these or a way I could participate because this is so awesome!


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> No. He's been in a winning locker room for far too long to consider going to a team like the isles.




^got nothing to do with it. if he wants to collect his $5 mil next season, he'll report! Knobokov and Vishnovsky didn't want to go there either, but both saw the light and stayed! if my vote counts, it's yes.


----------



## lanky

^ he has a NTC meaning that he can deny the trade and still collect the rest of his contract.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> ^got nothing to do with it. if he wants to collect his $5 mil next season, he'll report! Knobokov and Vishnovsky didn't want to go there either, but both saw the light and stayed! if my vote counts, it's yes.




Your vote does not count as you are part of the trade.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ZINFINITY16 said:


> Is there any chance you are doing another one of these or a way I could participate because this is so awesome!




PM me and I will keep you on record so next time you have first dibs. Also, if someone disappears, I'll need to replace them, so be ready to step in if necessary.


----------



## ManByng

lanky said:


> ^ he has a NTC meaning that he can deny the trade and still collect the rest of his contract.




can the Isles buy him out if they acquire him? then he'd be a UFA, no?


----------



## rmartin65

ZINFINITY16 said:


> Is there any chance you are doing another one of these or a way I could participate because this is so awesome!






jawallstar1 said:


> PM me and I will keep you on record so next time you have first dibs. Also, if someone disappears, I'll need to replace them, so be ready to step in if necessary.




Go ahead and give him the Pens.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

rmartin65 said:


> Go ahead and give him the Pens.




Done. If someone disappears, would you be interested in returning?


----------



## The White Death

With Marion Gaborik returning from injury, CBJ is looking to move him to a contending team or any team for a 2nd round pick.


----------



## edguy

we have a trade to announce:

 acquire:
Marion Gaborik 

 acquire:

Bryce salvidor 
picks 67 and 70


----------



## ManByng

anyone need Franz Neilsen? good 2 way player. looking for picks. he has a reasonable contract for 2 more years and the Isles would like to bring up Anders Lee (already up) and Ryan Strome. PM me if interested.


----------



## Patmac40

Paul Stastny is still up for grabs. Willing to negoiate on the return.


----------



## ManByng

approved! the  have sent * F Frans Neilson* to the  for minor league prospect * F Kevin Roy* and the #89 pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Martin Havlat will not waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.

Final vote: 5-2 no.


----------



## ManByng

^fair enough. i'll see if we can tweak the deal.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Ducks are looking to move the following players for picks:

Viktor Fasth

Cory Conacher

1 of Bryan Allen or Luca Sbisa

Ben Lovejoy


----------



## Patmac40

A trade to announce

To 
Marc Methot

To 
53rd pick
Michael Sgarbossa

EDIT: Ryan Wilson, Cory Sarich, and PA Parenteau are on the trading block in addition to Paul Stastny

Looking to add 1st-3rd round picks mainly, will take all rounds.


----------



## rmartin65

jawallstar1 said:


> Done. If someone disappears, would you be interested in returning?




Not especially.


----------



## edguy

TRADING BLOCK 

Chris Phillips, D
Eric Gryba, D
Joe Corvo, D
Craig Anderson, G
Chris Neil, F
Jason Spezza, 
Erik Condra, F
Matt Kassian, F

Looking for picks and NHL ready Forwards


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TRADING BLOCK 

Ryan Miller
Matt Moulson
Christian Ehrhoff
Chad Ruhwedel

*ASKING PRICE IS EXTREMELY LOW. PLEASE PM ME WITH OFFERS!*

Yet another reminder: Trade Deadline is at 8pm Eastern tonight.


----------



## Devils Army

Devils trade block
Jagr
Zidlicky
Clowe 
Ryder
Volchenkov
Harrold
cheap prices pm me offers, looking for picks and offensive prospects


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forward Steve Ott to  in exchange for forwards Mathieu Perreault, William Karlsson, defensemen Kenton Helgesen, Josh Manson.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

willing to move King, Trevor Lewis, Nolan, Kyle Clifford, Matt Frattin in advance of deadline for prospects/picks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forward Matt Moulson to  in exchange for Picks 61 and 108 in 2014 and forwards Valentin Zykov and Hudson Fasching.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

I am extremely happy to be part of the Pittsburgh Penguins organization, and am up to listening on trades for anyone except for Crosby, Letang and Malkin.


----------



## ManByng

^wow, the Sabres got a lot !!


----------



## ZINFINITY16

The Penguins are Looking to move up in the draft virtually no untouchables.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

Btw I vote no on the Havlat NTC


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ZINFINITY16 said:


> Btw I vote no on the Havlat NTC




Vote ended at noon today.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades goaltender Ryan Miller to  in exchange for goaltender Jonas Hiller, forward Kyle Palmieri, and the 59th pick in 2014.

Buffalo retains 50% of Miller's contract.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

The Pittsburgh Penguins trade Olli Maatta, a 2014 7th Round Pick (208 Overall) and a 2014 6th Round Pick (188 Overall) to the Colorado Avalanche for F Paul Statsny


----------



## edguy

7th overall could be in play but not looking to move out of top 20


----------



## 2016cupwinners

We have a trade to announce:

 trade Martin St. Louis and #22 to  for Derrick Pouliot, Simon Despres and Scott Harrington.


----------



## Devils Army

Looking to make trades anyone is avaliable, Larsson and all other d-prospects available
Want forwards and 1st-2nd round picks, hurry before the deadline


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Trade Alert:

The Anaheim Ducks trade the 10th overall pick, Cory Conacher, and Ben Lovejoy to the Ottawa Senators for the 7th overall selection.


----------



## Devils Army

Can I request we move the deadline till 12:00 midnight


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Devils Army said:


> Can I request we move the deadline till 12:00 midnight




I'd second this.

As long as it doesn't delay the draft.


----------



## ManByng

10 PM Mountain time? works for me! i'll 3rd it


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> 10 PM Mountain time? works for me! i'll 3rd it




4th'd

And we have a deal to announce:

To:


Nick Schultz (40% retained)

To:


5th (148)
5th (149)


----------



## edguy

I'm fine with the deadline cause it's only until the draft starts


----------



## ManByng

Casey Cizikas is available from the Isles, as well as Cal Clutterbuck! picks only please.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Trade Deadline extension obviously approved.

Congrats to the real life St Louis Blues on landing Miller and Ott.


----------



## Devils Army

jawallstar1 said:


> Trade Deadline extension obviously approved.
> 
> Congrats to the real life St Louis Blues on landing Miller and Ott.




Yeah looks like they are going all in, if they resign Miller that is a great deal for the Blues


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Looking to move Sbisa an Fasth for picks. Etem is available if there's a first coming back.


----------



## edguy

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Trade Alert:
> 
> The Anaheim Ducks trade the 10th overall pick, Cory Conacher, and Ben Lovejoy to the Ottawa Senators for the 7th overall selection.




Welcome home Cory! it's like you never left haha


----------



## edguy

any interest in either  goalie? Lehner and Anderson both on the block! only one will be moved!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

forward prospects available with the exception of Girgensons, Hurley, Compher.

All offers negotiable!


----------



## Devils Army

Hey guys looking to move one of our top defensive prospects for a forward of equal value!
Gelinas
Larsson
Merril
Scarlett 
All available!
PM me before the deadline at 12:00!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Alex Sulzer and Kevin Porter available for 7th Round Picks.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Devils Army said:


> Yeah looks like they are going all in,* if they resign Miller that is a great deal for the Blues*




If they re-sign Miller, the deal will ultimately cost the Blues _four_ first-round draft picks.

Their first in 2014 and 2015, plus Lars Eller (who was traded for Halak in the first place) plus Chris Stewart.

The Blues gave up *way* too much in this deal. Halak and two first-round picks should have been more than enough to land Miller alone. Ott is superfluous, and not really needed on the Blues. If you're going to try and tell me that Steve Ott is worth Chris Stewart _and_ William Carrier, I'll tell you that you're nuttier than a truckload of squirrel poop.

As a Blues' fan, I am not happy with this deal at all. If Miller brings a Cup to St. Louis, I'll be a little less miffed, but no matter what happens, they overpaid -- big -- for Ott.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Trades now frozen until the first pick is made tomorrow or 10 am eastern occurs (whichever happens first).


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Your Post-Trade Deadline Anaheim Ducks:

Michalek - Getzlaf - Perry
Penner - Nielsen - Selanne
Silfverberg - Ott - Cogliano
Maroon - Koivu - Beleskey
Etem - Bonino

Beauchemin - Lindholm
Cowen - Fowler
Fistric - Allen
Sbisa

Miller
Fasth


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

"Good morning, and welcome to the 2014 NHL Entry Draft! The Draft is an exciting time for every NHL team, fan, and player, especially those young players who's lives will change forever today. I would like to thank the Philadelphia Flyers organization for their great hospitality, and congratulate the Pittsburgh Penguins and Anaheim Ducks on a terrific Stanley Cup Final!

*The Draft window is from 9 AM to 11 PM every day, and every selection is 8-Hours Long. Please PM the Next GM after you make your selection.*

Without further ado, the 1st Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft belongs to the Buffalo Sabres."

-NHL Commissioner


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres would like to thank the Philadelphia Flyers organization for their amazing hospitality today. We would like to acknowledge all our great fans watching at our official Draft Party at First Niagara Center and would like to congratulate the Anaheim Ducks on their Stanley Cup victory.

With the 1st pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select....

...from the Barrie Colts of the Ontario Hockey League, Aaron Ekblad!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Stacked D.


----------



## BStinson

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> Stacked D.




It's going to change the board for most people now. Well at least the first few.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> It's going to change the board for most people now. Well at least the first few.




I fully planned to take a certain forward named Sam but after all my trades for forward prospects I felt it would've been an overload.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I kind of have my pick narrowed down to a couple of players.


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> I fully planned to take a certain forward named Sam but after all my trades for forward prospects I felt it would've been an overload.




You can never have too much D depth!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

But actually Buffalo would be a defensive powerhouse.

Zadorov - Myers
McNabb - Ekblad
Pysyk - Ristolainen

I personally would move Myers for a forward.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> But actually Buffalo would be a defensive powerhouse.
> 
> Zadorov - Myers
> McNabb - Ekblad
> Pysyk - Ristolainen
> 
> I personally would move Myers for a forward.




I traded Pysyk to Edmonton in this Mock, but in real life, it would be scary.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Calgary's 7th round pick is available.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Jesse Joensuu said:


> But actually Buffalo would be a defensive powerhouse.
> 
> Zadorov - Myers
> McNabb - Ekblad
> Pysyk - Ristolainen
> 
> I personally would move Myers for a forward.




or into a forward? 

Myers-Ennis-Stewart
Moulson-Hodgson-Girgensons
Foligno-Leino-Stafford
Compher-Grigorenko-Armia

Erhoff-Ekblad
Ristolainen-Zadorov
Pysyk-McBain

Hackett
Enroth


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Calgary Flames trade their 7th round pick to the Ottawa Senators for forward Erik Condra.


----------



## edguy

skaters:

Joe Corvo
Ben Lovejoy
Matt kassian 

All available for 6th round picks

Forward Zak Smith and defenceman Chris Phillips available for a 4th round pick each


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> But actually Buffalo would be a defensive powerhouse.
> 
> Zadorov - Myers
> McNabb - Ekblad
> Pysyk - Ristolainen
> 
> I personally would move Myers for a forward.






jawallstar1 said:


> I traded Pysyk to Edmonton in this Mock, but in real life, it would be scary.




without any veteran presence on the back end, it will be a LONG learning curve!
i see it all the time on the Oiler boards when posters say we'll have Nurse, Marincin, Klefbom, Petry, J. Schultz and Ference. with Ference being the only vet, the Oil would be doomed until the kids could figure the NHL game out, and that could take years and be years of suck play.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> without any veteran presence on the back end, it will be a LONG learning curve!




But once they mature....


----------



## ManByng

if there is a player left on the Isles roster not names Tavares that anyone would like to trade for picks, let me know! Frans Neilsen has been traded already, as has Andrew McaDonald. not necessarily asking for the moon and stars.


----------



## ManByng

jawallstar1 said:


> But once they mature....




yes and that's the arguement here as well....in 4 or 5 years when they all mature....but we've already had 7 years of suck....having 4 or 5 more years of suck while our young d-men prospects learn the game, and without veteran d-men to learn from it could take a long time just won't fly here.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Has anyone contacted the Edmonton GM?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> Has anyone contacted the Edmonton GM?



I have twice. Once to notify him and once to inquire about a trade (and notify him again).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> yes and that's the arguement here as well....in 4 or 5 years when they all mature....but we've already had 7 years of suck....having 4 or 5 more years of suck while our young d-men prospects learn the game, and without veteran d-men to learn from it could take a long time just won't fly here.




Well I plan on keeping Ehrhoff. And Myers will be a "veteran" in a year or two.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

ok


----------



## McMozesmadness

Hey guys I know I'm up.

Buffalo complicated things for me so now I need to use my clock, I am really close so please bear with me.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ok thanks for the patience:







*"We have a trade to announce"​*

To:
 

*2nd Overall
Martin Gernat*

To:


*8th Overall
Zach Bogosian
Jimmy Lodge*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> Ok thanks for the patience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *2nd Overall
> Martin Gernat*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *9th Overall
> Zach Bogosian
> Jimmy Lodge*




Just to confirm to Winnipeg, you still only have until 6:30 pm eastern to make the selection.

And to Edmonton, you acquired the 8th pick, not the 9th.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Mozesmadness said:


> Ok thanks for the patience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *2nd Overall
> Martin Gernat*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *8th Overall
> Zach Bogosian
> Jimmy Lodge*




(8th overall according to the OP, but confirmed.)



With the 2nd overall pick the Winnipeg Jets Select from the Kootenay Ice, in the Western Hockey League, *Sam Reinhart*.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BoldNewLettuce said:


> (8th overall according to the OP, but confirmed.)
> 
> 
> 
> With the 2nd overall pick the Winnipeg Jets Select from the Kootenay Ice, in the Western Hockey League, *Sam Reinhart*.




Did you PM Calgary? For everyone else, please confirm this on your posts in the future.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

selects 3rd overall... Sam Bennett, Kingston Frontenacs center.


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have a trade to announce:

This could be the first 3 team trade in mock draft history:

To
 

*Brandon Dubinsky
Wayne Simmonds*

To


*Jordan Eberle
Erik Gustafsson
Marco Roy*

To 


*Jack Johnson
Oscar Klefbom*


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Ok thanks for the patience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *2nd Overall
> Martin Gernat*
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> *8th Overall
> Zach Bogosian
> Jimmy Lodge*




as an Oiler fan, i really like this deal! still getting a high 1st rounder, plus Bogosian and a center like Lodge opens up some doors for players the Oilers could really use!


----------



## Devils Army

Looking to acquire a first rounder,
Many Vets can also be acquired for 3rd and later picks now
Willing to trade Larsson for an offensive prospect and a high first
PM me!

Willing to trade anyone, including top defensive prospects


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

PM me if you want the rights to Seto or Stuart....i'd be interested in trading up into the 4th round if you want two later picks and rights for said 4th.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Did Calgary notify Florida of their selection?


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Yes I did.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Was hoping we would get through at least 15 today. Its a Saturday, and you'd think people would be pretty hyped for this.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> Yes I did.




Awesome! Just checking.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

After Florida makes their selection, would everyone be okay lowering the pick time significantly? Maybe 4 or 6 hours?


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> After Florida makes their selection, would everyone be okay lowering the pick time significantly? Maybe 4 or 6 hours?




Sounds good to me


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> After Florida makes their selection, would everyone be okay lowering the pick time significantly? Maybe 4 or 6 hours?





Agreed haha


----------



## stayinalive

With the 4th Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Halifax Mooseheads * Nikolaj Ehlers *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades forward Luke Adam to  in exchange for forward William Carrier


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

jawallstar1 said:


> After Florida makes their selection, would everyone be okay lowering the pick time significantly? Maybe 4 or 6 hours?




That'd be tough during the work week.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Hey I'm Montreal's GM, sorry to have to tell you guys this but I got an infraction and can't receive PM's anymore. I could try to check in frequently for my picks but if you guys want to replace me it's totally cool. Seriously, my feelings won't be hurt.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Hey I'm Montreal's GM, sorry to have to tell you guys this but I got an infraction and can't receive PM's anymore. I could try to check in frequently for my picks but if you guys want to replace me it's totally cool. Seriously, my feelings won't be hurt.




I'm cool with keeping you on as long as you check in frequently.


----------



## Devils Army

Is anybody willing to give up their first?


----------



## KeziaTML

20th overall is available. Have a nice offer in.


----------



## Leidi J

Devils Army said:


> Is anybody willing to give up their first?




I was... but our beat guy just posted an article with these quotes from Doug Wilson. So if I'm trying to keep this realistic and authentic... I guess not anymore lmao



> "You want to help, but you have your own people coming back from injury that have been in training camp, know the system and have been through this journey together," he said. "But you better make sure they're healthy and can be at the top of their games."
> 
> He added there's no way the team would move younger players such as Tomas Hertl or defenseman prospect Mirco Mueller.
> 
> "Are we moving our first-round pick? No," Wilson said. "We're in the phase where, yes, we're trying to win. Are we going to use our young assets when we're two-thirds of the way through a reset and refresh? Unlikely. I never say never, but unlikely."




So ummmm make me an offer I can't refuse?


----------



## ManByng

the  are proud to select.... from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL....*F Leon Draisaitl*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## LaVar

The Preds are proud to select, from Oshawa Generals of the OHL, F Michael Dal Colle!


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Nicklas Jensen said:


> The Preds are proud to select, from Oshawa Generals of the OHL, F Michael Dal Colle!




steal of the draft


----------



## ZINFINITY16

Holy Crap! Nashville with 4th and 5th Overall picks in 13/14 have gotten Jones and Dal Colle?! Jesus talk about amazing prospect pool!!!


----------



## ZINFINITY16

How long until Anaheims pick is auto selected???


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

They have until 5pm eastern, if I'm reading the rules correctly.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Cheektowaga said:


> They have until 5pm eastern, if I'm reading the rules correctly.




This is correct. Draft window is from 9am to 11pm eastern so any picks made outside that window do not count against the next team's time.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Sorry, I didn't get a pm.. 

With the 7th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select...

From Peterborough of the OHL, Nick Ritchie.


----------



## ManByng

^the big get bigger....


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

First round, selection #11 available. Looking to move down, but stay in first round. Pm if interested.


----------



## Devils Army

KeziaTML said:


> 20th overall is available. Have a nice offer in.




What team are you?Toronto


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:


*Jake Virtanen*







1/8- *Jake Virtanen*
3/73- 
4/114-
5/121-
5/148-
5/149-
6/151-
7/181-


​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Canucks have been notified and are OTC.

As for my pick, trading down worked out perfectly. I was gonna take Bennett if I kept the pick, but thought if I can trade down and scoop up Virtanen who I personally rank 3rd it was a no brainer.


----------



## Patmac40

Cory Sarich, Andre Benoit, Ryan Wilson, and any pick that isn't my first rounder are available. Looking to get 2nd-4th round picks


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:
> 
> 
> *Jake Virtanen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/8- *Jake Virtanen*
> 3/73-
> 4/114-
> 5/121-
> 5/148-
> 5/149-
> 6/151-
> 7/181-
> 
> 
> ​




good pick bro! eventual replacement at RW for the bloody awful Yakupov.


----------



## BStinson

Mozesmadness said:


> Canucks have been notified and are OTC.
> 
> As for my pick, trading down worked out perfectly. I was gonna take Bennett if I kept the pick, but thought if I can trade down and scoop up Virtanen who I personally rank 3rd it was a no brainer.




Pretty much Bogosian + Virtanen for the 2nd Overall yeah, I think that would be amazing for you guys. Virtanen is a monster, plus looking at the list of trades acquiring Simmonds for grit and Dubinsky to play your 2C for a complete 200ft game will definitely make your team a much better team. I think you just took your team out of the McDavid/Eichal lottery.


----------



## zaluty

With the 9th pick of the NHL draft the Vancouver Canucks select from Niagara of the OHL LW,6'2 Brendan Perlini

Ottawa has been notified.


----------



## zaluty

And thanks to jawallstar1 for spearheading this draft


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 10th overall from the Moncton Wildcats of The QMJHL 

*Ivan Barbashev
*





1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd round (30)-
2cnd Round (53)-
3rd Round (66)-
6th round (130)-
7th Round (183)-
7th Round (205)-

Washington has been notified​


----------



## ManByng

BStinson said:


> Pretty much Bogosian + Virtanen for the 2nd Overall yeah, I think that would be amazing for you guys. Virtanen is a monster, plus looking at the list of trades acquiring Simmonds for grit and Dubinsky to play your 2C for a complete 200ft game will definitely make your team a much better team. I think you just took your team out of the McDavid/Eichal lottery.




trust me when i say that nobody who's an Oiler fan gives a flying hoot about being in the McDavid running next year! after watching bad hockey since 2007, if all the Oilers had to give up was a top 5 pick to acquire a d-man like Bogosian and a winger like Virtanen, then virtually none of our fanbase will complain.


----------



## BStinson

ManByng said:


> trust me when i say that nobody who's an Oiler fan gives a flying hoot about being in the McDavid running next year! after watching bad hockey since 2007, if all the Oilers had to give up was a top 5 pick to acquire a d-man like Bogosian and a winger like Virtanen, then virtually none of our fanbase will complain.




I hope not or that fan is brain dead.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

The Washington Capitals are proud to select, with the eleventh pick of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, from Rogle, Sweden, William Nylander.

Columbus has been PMed.


----------



## BStinson

Willing to deal my 14th overall draft pick for a 1st + picks.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings are willing to deal 18th pick for 1st+


----------



## edguy

Any interest in  Kyle Turris? Looking for first/second round picks


----------



## Prussian_Blue

There is a trade to announce.

 receive Edmonton's pick at 31st overall from St. Louis.

 receive Columbus' picks at 42nd, 70th, and 102nd overall.

This trade brings St. Louis' picks in this mock more into line with what they will likely be in the real world, per the terms of the "conditional" pick sent to Buffalo in the Ryan Miller trade.


----------



## ManByng

^^i'm all ears if i can get a similar deal for the Isles pick #34....


----------



## Morry83

Having talks with teams regarding Ray Whitney, Vernon Fiddler, etc. Send in offers. Looking for picks in exchange.


----------



## The White Death

The CBJ are happy to select Haydn Fleury with the 12th over all pick.


----------



## Devils Army

Looking to trade into the first round, anyone is available, including Larsson
Send me offers


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Nic Petan
Eric Tangradi
rights to Alex Burmistrov
rights to Devin Setoguchi




Nick Foligno
Oscar Dansk


----------



## lanky

From KalPa of the Finnish Elite League, the Coyotes select Kasperi Kapanen.


----------



## LaVar

Austin Watson is available from the Preds.

Looking for picks.


----------



## BStinson

With the 14th overall pick the  select

*Adrian Kempe*​6'2" 187lbs center/wing​




> Kempe is a strong, bullish forward that has size, strength and a work ethic to match. He can be tenacious on the forecheck and never misses finishing a check. He has a heavy shot and isn't shy to drive towards the net. (August 2013)






14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- 
104 - 
134 -
164 -
194 -
204 -
205 -


----------



## Devils Army

BStinson said:


> With the 14th overall pick the  select
> 
> Adrian Kempe




A bit high for Kempe...


----------



## edguy

Devils Army said:


> A bit high for Kempe...




I think Kempe was a great pick for Detroit. he has a bright future!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Devils Army said:


> A bit high for Kempe...




I have Kempe in my top 10.

Good pickup.


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are very pleased to select...

...with the 15th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft...

...from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL...

NIKOLAI GOLDOBIN






Born: 1995-10-07	
Birthplace: Moskva, RUS 
Age: 18	
Position: RW	
Shoots: L
Height: 6'0"	
Weight: 185 lbs

"Goldobin is a dangerous shooter with a wicked release on his wrist shot. He is quick and creative and can make defenders look foolish. He's weak against bigger opponents and can look lost in his own zone but is extremely dangerous and can quietly slide into prime scoring areas."

2013-14 - Sarnia Sting - OHL - 59GP, 35G, 47A, 82P, 21PIM, -22	

2014 Dallas Stars Selections
- 1st Round, 15th Overall - Nikolai Goldobin, RW
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall -
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - 
- 4th Round, 105th Overall -
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - 
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - 
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings interested in moving:
-18(R1),78(R3),138(R5), 157(R6), 168(R6), 198 (R7)
-Tanner Pearson
-Matt Greene/Willie Mitchell
-Dwight King/Jordan Nolan
-Frattin/Lewis

in some form of package for a high profile defenseman (at least top 4 currently if more of a prospect) or individually for draft picks.

GET AT ME QUICK... 18th pick IS APPROACHING.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

IS THERE ANYONE CURRENTLY GIVING UP A FIRST WHO IS WILLING TO TRADE FOR PLAYERS?!?!?! Message me


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

The Flyers are proud to select from Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds Jared McCann!

"McCann is a speedy forward with vision and a great two way game. His compete and hockey sense will make him a good player for use for years to come."


----------



## Joey Bones

Willing to move down from #17. Send me offers.


----------



## stayinalive

Tim Thomas is available for a 7th rounder


----------



## BStinson

Devils Army said:


> A bit high for Kempe...




He is one of the youngest guys in this draft and has a frame that he can definitely add some size too. I hope we can develop him a bit into a great power forward something that has been lacking in hockeytown for quite some time. It was between him and McCann and I decided to take a gamble and go with the Swede whom I believe will ultimately fill a role we desperately need.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are looking to get into the middle of the second round, we are willing to package our 3rd (73), one of our 5th's and a depth prospect to do so PM me if interested.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

I'd be surprised if NYR don't take a forward. Scherbak still on the board.


----------



## Morning Dart

Have just seen he's looking to trade down, probably the reason for the delay on #17. Ignore me.


----------



## Joey Bones

brandonholmes said:


> Has the Rangers GM been PM'd? Getting tight for time on his pick.




Getting some trade requests in. If I don't come to an agreement by 4:00, I'll make the pick. Looking to move down, but not out of the 1st round. PM me if you're looking for someone at #17.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 17th selection of the 2014 draft the New York Rangers are proud to select from Swift Current of the WHL, defenseman Julius Honka.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings are aware that it is time for the 18th pick, but are currently discussing several options of moving the 18th pick


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

id like to trade my 3rd and James Wright (6'4" 23 years old, "versatile energy forward with upside") to trade up. (basically a 3rd and 4th for a 2nd)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mike Weber is available for a mid-round pick.

Rights to John Scott, Alex Sulzer, and Kevin Porter available for 7th Rounders.


----------



## Morry83

Looking for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd rounders. Will listen to all offers.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

proud to announce a trade:

Pick #18 has been traded along with defenseman Matt Greene, forward Trevor Lewis and pick #138 to the 

for defenseman Luca Sbisa, forward Jakob Silfverberg and pick #50.

---

Kings currently own picks 50,78,157,168,198 and are looking to move up in the second round or acquire additional picks. Available assets include:
-Tanner Pearson (potentially)
-Jordan Nolan
-Kyle Clifford
-Matt Frattin
-Dwight King
-Robyn Regehr


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select..

From the US National Development Program, RW Alex Tuch.

7th- Nick Ritchie
18th- Alex Tuch


----------



## BStinson

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select..
> 
> From the US National Development Program, RW Alex Tuch.
> 
> 7th- Nick Ritchie
> 18th- Alex Tuch




Drafting some big bodies


----------



## Oilers Apologist

BStinson said:


> Drafting some big bodies




I love the fact that both these guys can put up points as well as bring size to the team.


----------



## ManByng

^the big get bigger.....x2


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chris Stewart and Rights to Jamie McBain are available. Prices low.

Also, if everyone could speed up your picks and check back more frequently it would be greatly appreciated (by not just me I'm sure).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 34th overall pick in 2014 to  in exchange for picks 48 and 108 in 2014.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Mattias Tedenby


Adam Lowry


----------



## ManByng

the  would like to trade up into the lower part of the 1st round or upper to mid 2nd round. #48 and lower picks and prospects in play.


----------



## stayinalive

to 
32nd Overall
RW Logan Shaw

to 
30th Overall
D Ben Lovejoy


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

hopefully I get to pick 21 tongiht, I don't want to hold you guys up tomorrow while I have classes.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Kobe Armstrong said:


> hopefully I get to pick 21 tongiht, I don't want to hold you guys up tomorrow while I have classes.




You could always PM Jawallstar1 with your top three choices, so whoever #19 and #20 pick, you get who you want at #21 without holding things up.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

2014cupwinners said:


> You could always PM Jawallstar1 with your top three choices, so whoever #19 and #20 pick, you get who you want at #21 without holding things up.




I'd be fine with that.


----------



## KeziaTML

I'm here to make my pick for another 80 ish mins.


----------



## edguy

how much longer till we auto pick?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Time is up to make pick. 

 are awarded Anthony DeAngelo, D, Sarnia (OHL)


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings looking to move up in the 2nd round from #50 or add additional picks:

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=80911697&postcount=295

(Robyn Regehr, Tanner Pearson, Kyle Clifford, Frattin and a series of other assets available)


----------



## KeziaTML

The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from the *Windsor Spitfires* of the *Ontario Hockey League*,

*Joshua Ho-Sang*






1 - 20 : Joshua Ho-Sang

Next GM has been summoned​


----------



## KeziaTML

Kobe Armstrong has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

KeziaTML said:


> The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from the *Windsor Spitfires* of the *Ontario Hockey League*,
> 
> *Joshua Ho-Sang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 20 : Joshua Ho-Sang
> 
> Next GM has been summoned​




Really like him. He may even be in the top 15 by the draft.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

KeziaTML said:


> Kobe Armstrong has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.




We are aware. He said he would stick around to make his picks, just no trades for him.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

yeah I'm about to pick


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects Conner Bleackley


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Montreal selects Conner Bleackley




One of the better steals so far. Slid 6-7 spots from where I usually have him going. Great pick!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Rights to Jonas Hiller available for a mid-round pick.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select Goaltender Thatcher Demko


----------



## Sabourin6

KeziaTML said:


> The *Toronto Maple Leafs* select, from the *Windsor Spitfires* of the *Ontario Hockey League*,
> 
> *Joshua Ho-Sang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - 20 : Joshua Ho-Sang
> 
> Next GM has been summoned​




Great pick, hopefully we can land him.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

ZINFINITY16 said:


> The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select Goaltender Thatcher Demko




kind of a reach..


----------



## edguy

Kobe Armstrong said:


> kind of a reach..




i like the pick, Pittsburg needs a top end goalie prospect and they sure got one with Demko


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

proud to announce a trade:

Kyle Clifford has been traded to the 

for pick #53 and Matt Kassian

---

Kings currently own picks in the 2nd round (50,53) and 3rd Round (78) along with picks 157,168,198 and are looking to move up in the second round or acquire additional picks. Available assets include:
-Tanner Pearson (potentially)
-Robyn Regehr
-Jordan Nolan
-Matt Frattin
-Dwight King


----------



## edguy

looking to acquire 2nd 3rd and 4th round picks!

Players available:

Kyle Turris (POTENTIALLY)
Chris Neil
Chris Phillips
Jason Spezza(POTENTIALLY)
Eric Gryba
Colin Greening
Zack Smith
Rights to Dan Girardi
Rights to Marion Gaborik


----------



## Oilers Apologist

So just to get this clear. The Trade Deadline was equivalent to like right now, and the draft is hypothetically 3 months from now? Like are the 'playoffs' done and now rights can be traded?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> So just to get this clear. The Trade Deadline was equivalent to like right now, and the draft is hypothetically 3 months from now? Like are the 'playoffs' done and now rights can be traded?




Correct.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jawallstar1 said:


> Correct.




Awesome. Maybe I can move some players and recoup some picks.


----------



## Morning Dart

To clarify, assuming there's no more picks today and the last pick was made at approximately 6, does that mean that Colorado has 3 hours tomorrow after the opening of the window tomorrow morning to make their pick as the window closes at 11?

Just wondering since I'm coming up pretty soon.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

brandonholmes said:


> To clarify, assuming there's no more picks today and the last pick was made at approximately 6, does that mean that Colorado has 3 hours tomorrow after the opening of the window tomorrow morning to make their pick as the window closes at 11?
> 
> Just wondering since I'm coming up pretty soon.




That is correct. Colorado's pick ends at 12 noon eastern tomorrow. Should they make their pick after the window closes (meaning between 11 and 9, some have done that already) the next team has until 5pm eastern tomorrow.


----------



## Patmac40

With the *23rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* are proud to select, from _*Kingston Frontenacs*_ of the OHL, *Roland McKeown*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6' 1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|110||||||
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|173||||||
*6*
|178||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|208||||||

San Jose is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## Gator Mike

Willing to listen to offers for pick #26 from the Bruins.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*NTC VOTE*

Would Alex Edler waive to go to the Detroit Red Wings?

Voting ends at noon eastern tomorrow.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 26th overall pick in 2014 to  in exchange for the 34th overall pick in 2014 and forward Kyle Palmieri.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> *NTC VOTE*
> 
> Would Alex Edler waive to go to the Detroit Red Wings?
> 
> Voting ends at noon eastern tomorrow.





I'll say yeah he would, I can see him being a #2 Defenceman there


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jawallstar1 said:


> *NTC VOTE*
> 
> Would Alex Edler waive to go to the Detroit Red Wings?
> 
> Voting ends at noon eastern tomorrow.




Absolutely he would.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Looking to move roster players and some prospects for picks. PM if interested.


----------



## Joey Bones

Yes to Edler to Detroit


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Vote yes on Edler waiving to go to Detroit



Gardiner Expressway said:


> Kings currently own picks in the *2nd round (50,53) *and *3rd Round (78)* along with picks 157,168,198 and *are looking to move up in the second round or acquire additional picks.*
> 
> Available assets include:
> -Robyn Regehr
> -Jordan Nolan
> -Matt Frattin
> -Dwight King


----------



## ManByng

Joey Bones said:


> Yes to Edler to Detroit




agree.


----------



## KeziaTML

Yes to Edler > DET


----------



## Leidi J

San Jose takes Dylan Larkin.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

trades forward Cory Conacher to  in exchange for forward Daniel Catenacci.


----------



## Morning Dart

With the *25th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*United States National Team Development Program*_, *Sonny Milano*.






*Post-pick analysis: *Sonny is a slick, intelligent winger out of the USNTDP who has earned comparisons with his new teammate Patrick Kane. He reads the game well and possesses great hands and a good ability to find an open teammate. The main complaint on Sonny would be his size, which remains below-average coming in to the draft.

However, with Sonny's commitment to play at Boston College next year, we believe he will have ample time to build his frame. With a loaded top-6, Sonny has a ton of time to work on his deficiencies at BC and possibly step in for Marian Hossa or Patrick Sharp in 4 years time. We are delighted Sonny fell to us, as we feel it is a fantastic fit for us and Sonny.

We'd also like to thank the great city of Philadelphia for a fantastic draft thus far. 


* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40||||||
*2*
|55||||||
*3*
|85||||||
*4*
|91||||||
*5*
|144||||||
*5*
|145||||||
*6*
|175||||||


----------



## edguy

are looking to move down from 32 into the mid second round! Lmk offers


----------



## stayinalive

I have no doubt Edler would waive for Detroit...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 26th Pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the  are proud to select...

...from the Saskatoon Blades of the Western Hockey League, Nikita Scherbak.






"Scherbak has excellent scoring instincts and arrives at the right times to take full advantage. He is aware of how to exploit opportunities and is vigilant and alert in this regard." -Bob McKenzie

"Scherbak is a skilled but gritty forward who has a strong shot and offensive senses plus the ability to evade would be checkers by using his quick agility and slick hands. He puts pressure on opposing defenses every game." -FC


----------



## McMozesmadness

brandonholmes said:


> With the *25th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*United States National Team Development Program*_, *Sonny Milano*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post-pick analysis: *Sonny is a slick, intelligent winger out of the USNTDP who has earned comparisons with his new teammate Patrick Kane. He reads the game well and possesses great hands and a good ability to find an open teammate. The main complaint on Sonny would be his size, which remains below-average coming in to the draft.
> 
> However, with Sonny's commitment to play at Boston College next year, we believe he will have ample time to build his frame. With a loaded top-6, Sonny has a ton of time to work on his deficiencies at BC and possibly step in for Marian Hossa or Patrick Sharp in 4 years time. We are delighted Sonny fell to us, as we feel it is a fantastic fit for us and Sonny.
> 
> We'd also like to thank the great city of Philadelphia for a fantastic draft thus far.
> 
> 
> * at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> *1*
> |25|Sonny Milano|
> LW/L​
> |
> 5'11​
> |
> 183 lbs​
> |
> 5-12-96​
> |USNTDP (USA)
> *2*
> |40||||||
> *2*
> |55||||||
> *3*
> |85||||||
> *4*
> |91||||||
> *5*
> |144||||||
> *5*
> |145||||||
> *6*
> |175||||||




Excellent pick, could end up being a Teravainen type steal


----------



## Prussian_Blue

St. Louis selects Eric Cornel from Peterborough of the OHL.

Pittsburgh is on the clock, and has been notified.


----------



## ZINFINITY16

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select Anton Karlsson


----------



## edguy

*We Have A Trade To Announce*

 trades pick number 32 and 205 to  in exchange for picks 44 and 74


44
74


32
205


----------



## Devils Army

Snsfan1995 said:


> I'll say yeah he would, I can see him being a #2 Defenceman there




I vote yes, a lot of Swedes there as well


----------



## Devils Army

Willing to deal my second round at 36 I believe + for a good forward prospect and am willing to trade down into mid second round with a couple more picks, pm me for all types of trades, not just picks!
Adam Larsson is available


----------



## SabresBills2013

With the 29th Pick in the 2014 NHL Draft...the Carolina Hurricanes select C Nick Schmaltz


Florida is Up and will be PMed momentarily.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 30th Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Guelph Storm * Robby Fabbri *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall​


----------



## Prussian_Blue

A little more emphasis on drafting, and a little less emphasis on trading, please.

The actual draft will not see this many trades happening. And there will certainly not be four or five teams "blowing it up," like we have here.

This thread is on it's fifteenth page, and there have been 30 picks made.

Thanks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Prussian_Blue said:


> A little more emphasis on drafting, and a little less emphasis on trading, please.
> 
> The actual draft will not see this many trades happening. And there will certainly not be four or five teams "blowing it up," like we have here.
> 
> This thread is on it's fifteenth page, and there have been 30 picks made.
> 
> Thanks.




We aren't focusing on real life, are we? We are doing what we'd do if we were the GMs of these teams. If the GMs want to "blow it up" as you say, they have every right to do so.

But I agree that we need to speed up the process.


----------



## The White Death

The Columbus Blue Jackets select David Pastrnak.


----------



## BStinson

With the 32nd pick in the draft the  are proud to select,

Kevin Fiala (LW/RW)

1996-7-22
5'11"
194Lbs
Lefty








> Kevin Fiala is an offensive forward with game-breaking potential. He is a respectable and shifty skater with quick legs and explosive acceleration. Fiala owns a slick skill-set with soft hands, good stickhandling and brilliant puck-control. Not known for his defensive play, as he still needs to learn what it means to stick to a game-plan or doing exactly what the coach has told him. Fiala is not very big or strong yet, but his quickness and agility lets him avoid getting hit or held back along the boards. Has a wealthy arsenal of shooting tools which, combined with his creativity and finishing abilities, makes him the player you turn to if you need a goal.






14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - 
134 -
164 -
194 -
204 -
205 -


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Calgary selects Jack Glover... defenseman on the USA U-18 team.


----------



## Gator Mike

With the 34th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select:






*Jakub Vrana*
Left Wing
6-0, 187
Prague, Czech Republic
Linkopings HC (SWE)


#26 - Traded to Buffalo in exchange for Pick #34 and F Kyle Palmeiri
#34 - Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkopings HC
#56 -
#86 - 
#116 -
#146 -
#206 -


----------



## Morning Dart

Prussian_Blue said:


> A little more emphasis on drafting, and a little less emphasis on trading, please.
> 
> The actual draft will not see this many trades happening. And there will certainly not be four or five teams "blowing it up," like we have here.
> 
> This thread is on it's fifteenth page, and there have been 30 picks made.
> 
> Thanks.




Agreed. Like it's cool that everyone is having a good time with this, but it's going to take ages to do this if all we're doing is flipping picks around for players when we're supposed to be doing a mock draft. The trade deadline was there to offload your pieces for picks etc, let's get the picks going here.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

brandonholmes said:


> Agreed. Like it's cool that everyone is having a good time with this, but it's going to take ages to do this if all we're doing is flipping picks around for players when we're supposed to be doing a mock draft. The trade deadline was there to offload your pieces for picks etc, let's get the picks going here.




I think you'll find that this goes way quicker post 3rd round. There's a reason that the real NHL draft spends way longer on the earlier rounds than the later ones.


----------



## Devils Army

Still listening for offers on my second rounder at 36 asking price is 
Mid second+mid picks/prospect
Or early-mid 3rd + solid prospect

Still looking for a better offer for Larsson

Asking price is 2015 first(depending on how high it is)
Young nhl forward or really god offensive prospect
And maybe 3rd/5th depending on how high your pick is

Doesn't have to be exactly this but, we are not looking to recieve defencman only young forwards/prospects and picks in 2015
PM me! Willing to negotiate!
PM me on all other deals, I will listen on anyone including our top notch d-prospects


----------



## LaVar

Nashville selects from the WHL's Swift Current Broncos, Brycen Martin.


----------



## LaVar

Sorry for the late selection!


----------



## Sabresfan87

Sabres are stacked with defensive prospects. I think they are getting reinhart. Plus they may have islanders first rounder too. So who knows who else..


----------



## ManByng

^if it's a top 10 pick, the Isles have the option of keeping the pick, which they'll likely do.


----------



## Devils Army

ManByng said:


> ^if it's a top 10 pick, the Isles have the option of keeping the pick, which they'll likely do.




Wrong forum but they will most likely give up this year's, as next year is a deeper draft and they will have a shot at McDavid


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Gardiner Expressway said:


> *I think you'll find that this goes way quicker post 3rd round.* There's a reason that the real NHL draft spends way longer on the earlier rounds than the later ones.




This is the first Mock Draft you've ever been in at HF, isn't it?



Regardless, this is the last post I make in this thread that does not announce a pick.


----------



## ManByng

Devils Army said:


> Wrong forum but they will most likely give up this year's, as next year is a deeper draft and they will have a shot at McDavid




i shall speak of this in this forum if i choose to....no way in hell do the Isles give up a likely top 5 pick in this years draft on the gamble that they *might* finish in the top 5 next year, pick wise. what if they don't?


----------



## Morning Dart

ManByng said:


> i shall speak of this in this forum if i choose to....no way in hell do the Isles give up a likely top 5 pick in this years draft on the gamble that they *might* finish in the top 5 next year, pick wise. what if they don't?




Can you actually not though? Thanks.

Devils will be auto-picked in 30 minutes if I'm not mistaken.

EDIT: Nevermind just saw the draft window doesn't open 'till 9. Damn.


----------



## Devils Army

Nicklas Jensen said:


> Nashville selects from the WHL's Swift Current Broncos, Brycen Martin.




Never got a Pm...


----------



## ManByng

brandonholmes said:


> *Can you actually not though? Thanks.*
> 
> Devils will be auto-picked in 30 minutes if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind just saw the draft window doesn't open 'till 9. Damn.




and you are?


----------



## Devils Army

Select with the 36th pick LW Brendan Lemieux from the Barrie Colts out of the OHL






2013-14 Team: Barrie	League: OHL
Position: Left Wing	Height: 6'1"
DOB: Mar. 15, 1996	Weight: 209 lbs.
2013-14 Statistics
Team	GP	G	A	PTS	+/-
Barrie	40	15	16	31	-2
Next GM has been PMed


----------



## KeziaTML

I really don't get why people sign up for mock drafts and then don't bother signing in and making their picks..

And yet it happens every time.


----------



## ManByng

it's been a looooong time since the last pick, hasn't it?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> it's been a looooong time since the last pick, hasn't it?




9:45 we can auto pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina is autopicked and awarded Chase De Leo, C, Portland (WHL)

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Jamie Benn

are pleased to select *Spencer Watson*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I forgot to post this: 

Edler trade approved. Please post the official trade.


----------



## zaluty

Vcr trades Alex Edler and a 7th round choice to Detroit for Jakob Kindle and Tomas Tatar. I will be picking in a few minutes in the draft


----------



## zaluty

Vancouver selects with the 39th pick from the Kitchener Rangers 6'3 Centre Ryan MacInnis. Chicago has been notified


----------



## Oilers Apologist

I don't have another pick until about round 7. If there's an inactive GM I'd be willing to make picks for them.


----------



## Morning Dart

With the *40th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*United States National Team Development Program*_, *Jack Dougherty*.






*Post-pick analysis: *Jack is an intelligent defenseman who tries to blend strong positioning while trying to inflict a physical dimension on his opponent. He isn't the fleetest of foot, but does get where he needs to go. He also makes a strong first pass and has solid offensive instincts.

Jack represents the filling of a need at RHD in our system. A University of Wisconsin commit, Jack will have plenty of development time to add to his already fantastic arsenal.

* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*

*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40|Jack Dougherty|
D/R​
|
6'2​
|
185 lbs​
|
5-25-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|55||||||
*3*
|85||||||
*4*
|91||||||
*5*
|144||||||
*5*
|145||||||
*6*
|175||||||

Washington has been PM'd and is on the clock.


----------



## ManByng

^Chicago has done very well with their first 2 picks....the rich get richer !! and people say this isn't a deep draft?


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Last pick was made 7:53 PM yesterday. 8:00 to 11:00 PM, 3 hours, window closes for the day.



> Picks: The draft window will be from 9AM to 11PM. All selections will be 8-hours long. Once the eight hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.




Window reopens at 9:00 AM today. 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM, 5 hours. 5 + 3 = 8.

Washington's 8-hour time frame to make a pick has expired. At selection #41 in this draft, the Capitals are awarded defenseman *Aaron Haydon* (Niagara, OHL), the highest-ranked North American not yet selected.

This is the third auto-pick in this draft (Anthony DeAngelo 19th overall, Chase DeLeo 37th overall; Haydon 41st overall); per the rule cited above, the next auto-pick should be the highest-ranked European remaining undrafted.

St. Louis will make their selection momentarily.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *42nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, hailing from Belleville, Illinois of the Metro East and skating for Plymouth of the OHL, right wing CONNOR CHATHAM.






The Arizona Coyotes are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
|Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57||||||


----------



## glenwo2

Love this thread. 


(though I wonder now with the Devils getting the 30th pick automatically....just how does that affect this mock draft?  )


----------



## ManByng

^too late! we were well underway so not at all. i'd be pizzed though if i was gonna pick #30 and now i'm picking #31! (but really it shouldn't make THAT much difference).


----------



## stayinalive

ManByng said:


> ^too late! we were well underway so not at all. i'd be pizzed though if i was gonna pick #30 and now i'm picking #31! (but really it shouldn't make THAT much difference).




well I had the 30th pick and I would have been pretty mad if I would have missed out on Fabbri.


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

I changed my name I was galchenyuktocollberg


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

PricerStopDaPuck said:


> I changed my name I was galchenyuktocollberg




Noted


----------



## lanky

The Coyotes take RW Nick Magyar from the Kitchener Rangers.

Next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 44th overall from the Moncton Wildcats of The QMJHL 

*Vladimir Tkachev
*





1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd Round (44)-*Vladimir Tkachev (Moncton)*
3rd Round (66)-
3rd Round (74)-
6th round (130)-
7th Round (183)-

next GM is being notified now​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

still here

patiently awaiting the 3rd round...

will trade players for 2nds....namely Little or Jokinens rights.


----------



## ManByng

stayinalive said:


> well I had the 30th pick and I would have been pretty mad if I would have missed out on Fabbri.




i wonder how Buffalo is feeling knowing that if they pick 30th it's now 31st? i'd be filing an appeal as soon as the lottery is over.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> i wonder how Buffalo is feeling knowing that if they pick 30th it's now 31st? i'd be filing an appeal as soon as the lottery is over.



I think we'll be okay. Knowing Murray we probably won't even have that pick; we'll have traded it to get back into the mid-1st.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> I think we'll be okay. Knowing Murray we probably won't even have that pick; we'll have traded it to get back into the mid-1st.




or trade back into a late round pick and find the gem in the draft.. he's pretty good at that


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> or trade back into a late round pick and find the gem in the draft.. *he's pretty good at that*




I've heard this from many people. As much as I lost respect for LaFontaine after that fiasco, I am happy he chose Murray as GM.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> I've heard this from many people. As much as I lost respect for LaFontaine after that fiasco, I am happy he chose Murray as GM.




He was the guy who got Hoffman stone pageau etc all late round picks and all really effective players now. That's the one thing I'll miss about him in ottawa


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the USNTDP of the USHL...

SHANE GERSICH






Birthyear:	1996-07-10
Birthplace:	Chaska, MN, USA
Age: 17
Position: F	
Shoots: L
Height: 5'11"	
Weight: 174 lbs

"Gersich is a game breaking talent with incredible speed, agility and first step quickness. He needs just three steps and he is gone and uses his speed as he looks to take the puck wide and beat defenders to the outside. He also displays a strong shot that absolutely jumps off his stick in the blink of an eye."

2014 Dallas Stars Selections
- 1st Round, 15th Overall - Nikolai Goldobin, RW
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - Shane Gersich, LW
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - 
- 4th Round, 105th Overall -
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - 
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - 
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Flyers are proud to select from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar, Alexis Vanier!!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

PricerStopDaPuck said:


> Flyers are proud to select from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar, Alexis Vanier!!




Steal of the draft. Watch out for Vanier.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Post Deleted


----------



## Joey Bones

Never got a pm!!!  and really don't want Nekolenko, could I still change it?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Never got a pm!!!




Go ahead and make your pick this time. FOR FUTURE REFERENCE TO EVERYONE, PLEASE CHECK THE DRAFT THREAD AS WELL AS YOUR PM BOX!

AND ALSO, PLEASE SEND ALL PMs TO THE NEXT GM WHEN YOU PICK!


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Go ahead and make your pick this time. FOR FUTURE REFERENCE TO EVERYONE, PLEASE CHECK THE DRAFT THREAD AS WELL AS YOUR PM BOX!
> 
> AND ALSO, PLEASE SEND ALL PMs TO THE NEXT GM WHEN YOU PICK!




Thank you, just to make a note ARKHIP NEKOLENKO IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO SELECT!!!!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Thank you, just to make a note ARKHIP NEKOLENKO IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO SELECT!!!!




You have until 6:45 PM EST. If not, you are really autopicked.


----------



## Joey Bones

The New York Rangers are proud to select from Dubuque of the USHL, left wing Shane Eiserman.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> You have until 6:45 PM EST. If not, you are really autopicked.




Was looking at my options, but I'm all set now


----------



## ManByng

Joey Bones said:


> Thank you, just to make a note ARKHIP NEKOLENKO IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO SELECT!!!!




the  select from Russia....*F Vladislav Kamenev*

next gm pm'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 49th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, *John Quenneville*!






Next GM has been notified!

1 (1): Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)
1 (26): Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)
2 (49): John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

With the 50th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the LA Kings are proud to select...

... from the Moose Jaw Warriors of the WHL...

*Brayden Point!*





​

The small centre is notably small at 5'9'' but he has a natural feel for the game and high hockey IQ is evident in his passing talent and his great defensive game. His cerebral approach made him an early favourite for the 2014 1st Round, but his small size has kept him out of the Top 30. 

He has a high compete level and good hands. The points keep coming for Point despite the already awful Moose Jaw Warriors club losing Morgan Rielly to the Leafs in the NHL. Point is 13th in the WHL in scoring with 86 points in 69 games.

***Was unable to contact the next GM (Montreal - Kobe Armstrong) as they have "exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."***

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 (50): Brayden Point, C, WHL (Moose Jaw Warriors)


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects Ryan Donato


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Tampa is proud to select D *Julius Bergman*.

The next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to get another 2nd or 3rd rounder. PM me if there is something you are looking for from NYR.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

With the 53rd pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the LA Kings are proud to select...

... from BrynÃ¤s of the SHL...

*Oskar Lindblom!*




Will fill out the post soon.


----------



## Leidi J

select Alex Peters (D) from Plymouth of the OHL.


----------



## ManByng




----------



## Morning Dart

With the *55th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*Spartak (Russia)*_, *Arkhip Nekolenko*.



*Post-pick analysis: * To be added later.

* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*

*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40|Jack Dougherty|
D/R​
|
6'2​
|
185 lbs​
|
5-25-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|55|Arkhip Nekolenko|
LW/R​
|
6'2​
|
176 lbs​
|3-11-96|Spartak (RUS)
*3*
|85||||||
*4*
|91||||||
*5*
|144||||||
*5*
|145||||||
*6*
|175||||||

Next GM has been PM'd. Post to be spiffed up later, I'm busy at work.


----------



## Gator Mike

​
With the 56th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select *Marcus Pettersson, a defenseman from Skelleftea AIK in the Swedish Hockey League*.




Pierre Mcguire: "This kid is a monster. 6-foot-4 and still growing, and he's got some offensive skill being a former center. In fact, one scout told me that he's got as much upside as any European player in this draft. He's gonna have to put on a ton of muscle before he comes over, but he comes from a good program in Skelleftea, which has produced 1st round picks like David Rundblad, Tim Erixon, and Adam Larsson in recent years."


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Starting tomorrow, I am going to expand the window from 9am-11pm to 7am-12midnight Eastern Standard Time.
Please be advised of this as it means the first pick of the day would only have until 3pm eastern at the latest.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *57th* selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the USNTDP, defenseman RYAN COLLINS.

San Jose is on the clock, and has been notified.


----------



## Leidi J

take Blake Siebenaler with pick #58


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 59th Pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Gatineau Olympiques of the QMJHL, *Vaclav Karabacek!*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 60th Pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Plymouth Whalers of the Ontario Hockey League, *Alex Nedeljkovic!*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 61st Pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States Under 18 Development Program, *Johnathan MacLeod!*






Next GM has been notified!

1 (1): Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)
1 (26): Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)
2 (49): John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)
2 (59): Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)
3 (60): Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)
3 (61): Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)


----------



## stayinalive

With the 62nd Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Sherbrooke Phoenix * Daniel Audette *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall​


----------



## stayinalive

With the 63rd Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Charlottetown Islanders * Mason McDonald *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall​


----------



## ManByng

the  select *G Ville Husso*.

next GM PM'd.

#5 C Leon Draisaitl
#48 LW Vlad Kamenev
#64 G Ville Husso


----------



## ManByng

(1): Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)
1 (26): Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)
2 (49): John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)
2 (59): Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)
3 (60): Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)
3 (61): Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

and i must say the  are doing a fine job again at the draft!


----------



## edguy

stayinalive said:


> With the 63rd Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select
> 
> ....from the Charlottetown Islanders * Mason McDonald *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picks
> 
> Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
> Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
> Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
> Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall​




Good pick! great goalie!


----------



## ManByng

picks #89, and a lower pick are in play to move up in the 3rd round. interested? let's talk!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

someone pm me at 68....or certain death.


----------



## Joey Bones

trade pick #77 and #167 to  for pick #89, #154, and #184


----------



## edguy

when does this pick get autod?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> when does this pick get autod?




8:45 pm est


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Nashville's time to pick has expired:

They have been awarded Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 66th overall from the Charlottetown Islanders of The QMJHL 

*Alexandre Goulet
*





1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd Round (44)-*Vladimir Tkachev (Moncton)*
3rd Round (66)-*Alex Goulet (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (74)-
5th round (130)-
7th Round (183)-

next GM is being notified now​


----------



## ManByng

Joey Bones said:


> trade pick #77 and #167 to  for pick #89, #154, and #184




got busy at work, but yes it's a deal.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Proud to select from the Brandon wheat kings, jayce hawryluk.

Pmd van


----------



## edguy

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Proud to select from the Brandon wheat kings, jayce hawryluk.
> 
> Pmd van





Did CBJ pick??


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Proud to select from the Brandon wheat kings, jayce hawryluk.
> 
> Pmd van




This pick is invalid as Columbus has not made their selection at #67 overall. They have until noon est today.

Someone send them another PM please.


----------



## ManByng

^done.


----------



## The White Death

Columbus selects Reid Duke.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Jets re-take Jayce Hawryluk 








"Hawryluk is a spunky offensive minded forward who tries to play bigger than his vitals would suggest. He will get involved physically as in fighting his way to greasy areas to make things happen. Has a good shot and some solid offensive instincts. (November 2013)"


----------



## edguy

are looking to move down from the 3rd round pick 74th looking for picks in return


----------



## zaluty

Vancouver selects in the 3rd round from Yekaterinburg 6'7 defenceman Nikita Tryamkin.

St.Louis has been notified


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *70th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from LuleÃ¥ of the Swedish Hockey League, center LUCAS WALLMARK.






The Washington Capitals are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
|Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57|Ryan Collins|
D/R​
|
6' 05.00​
|
202 lbs​
|
05-06-96​
|US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
*3*
|70|Lucas Wallmark|
C/L​
|
6' 00.00​
|
176 lbs​
|
09-05-95​
|LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
*3*
|87||||||


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 71st selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Washington Capitals are proud to select... from the Plymouth Whalers, Left Wing Matt Mistele.

Washington Capitals:
11. LW William Nylander
41. RD Aaron Haydon
71. LW Matt Mistele
101.
161.
191.

Columbus has been PM'd and will be on the clock at 7am.


----------



## The White Death

Columbus selects Pavel Kraskovsky.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL:


*Tyson Baillie*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets
4/114-
5/121-
5/148-
5/149-
6/151-
7/181-


​


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 74th overall from the Ottawa 67's of The OHL

*Jacob Middleton
*




1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd Round (44)-*Vladimir Tkachev (Moncton)*
3rd Round (66)-*Alex Goulet (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (74)-*Jacob Middleton (Ottawa)*
5th round (130)-
7th Round (183)-

next GM is being notified now​


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Pm me if you want to trade down a round


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Saskatoon Blades of the WHL...

NELSON NOGIER






Birthyear:	1996-05-27	
Birthplace:	Saskatoon, SK, CAN
Age: 17
Position: D	
Shoots: R
Height: 6'2"	
Weight: 194 lbs

"Nogier is a big shutdown defenseman who is physical in his own end and key in close/tight situations. He covers a lot of ice with his mobility and poise doesn't seem to be an issue."

2014 Dallas Stars Selections
- 1st Round, 15th Overall - Nikolai Goldobin, RW
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - Shane Gersich, LW
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - Nelson Nogier, D
- 4th Round, 105th Overall -
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - 
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - 
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## Morry83

Looking to pick up a few extra 3rds and 4ths. Message me for trades.


----------



## ManByng

^did anyone notify the next GM?


----------



## Morry83

ManByng said:


> ^did anyone notify the next GM?




Yes, I did.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Philadelphia's window to pick has expired:

They have been awarded Michael Bunting from the Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL....* F Colby Cave* 

next GM PM'd.

#5......C Leon Draisaitl
#48....LW Vladislav Kamenev
#64....G Ville Husso
#77....LW Colby Cave


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to trade down from #83. PM me if interested.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings select Nic Aube-Kubel at #78


----------



## Jamie Benn

are pleased to select Shane Eiserman, from the Dubuque Fighting Saints


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Jamie Benn said:


> are pleased to select Shane Eiserman, from the Dubuque Fighting Saints




You can't...he was selected with the #47 selection


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota has until 9am EST tomorrow to make a valid selection.


----------



## KeziaTML

Had no idea I was up, did not get a pm.

Doesn't matter , not a valid selection anyways....


----------



## Jamie Benn

Sorry guys, did it on my phone.


 selects Clark Bishop from Cape Breton.


----------



## KeziaTML

And still not PMed. Awesome.

 select Edwin Minney


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects big Alexis Pepin


----------



## 2016cupwinners

With the 82nd pick Tampa is proud to select RW Ondrej Kase.

The GM has been PMd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 83rd pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL...

*Reid Gardiner!*

Can't PM the next GM right now, someone please do so.


----------



## Leidi J

take Juho Lammikko with the 84th pick.


----------



## Morning Dart

With the *85th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*Saginaw Spirit (OHL)*_, *Blake Clarke*.



*Post-pick analysis: * To be added later.

* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*

*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40|Jack Dougherty|
D/R​
|
6'2​
|
185 lbs​
|
5-25-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|55|Arkhip Nekolenko|
LW/R​
|
6'2​
|
176 lbs​
|
3-11-96​
|Spartak (RUS)
*3*
|85|Blake Clarke|
LW/L​
|
6'0​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-24-96​
|Saginaw (OHL)
*4*
|91||||||
*5*
|144||||||
*5*
|145||||||
*6*
|175||||||

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Gator Mike

With the 86th selection in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select:
*Josh Jacobs, a defenseman from the Indiana Ice of the United States Hockey League.*




​
Pierre McGuire analysis: "That's a great pick. We had him in our top 50, and the Bruins get him here late in the third round. Not a lot of holes in his game, but he's got to get a little stronger, a little more consistent and a little more experience. He's headed to Michigan State to play for Tom Anastos, who coached another defenseman Bruins fans know well - Torey Krug. And when you look at what the Bruins have done in the draft the past couple of years - Arnesson last year and now Marcus Pettersson and Josh Jacobs this year, they are clearly getting ready for the post-Zdeno Chara Era in Boston."



2 (34) - Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)
2 (56) - Markus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
3 (86) - Josh Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)
4 (116)
5 (146)
7 (206)

Acquired via trade: F Kyle Palmieri


----------



## stayinalive

send Pick #92 to  for Pick #110 and Pick #173.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *87th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Blues Espoo organization in Finland, goaltender KAAPO KÃ„HKÃ–NEN.






The Pittsburgh Penguins are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|-----------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
|Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57|Ryan Collins|
D/R​
|
6' 05.00​
|
202 lbs​
|
05-06-96​
|US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
*3*
|70|Lucas Wallmark|
C/L​
|
6' 00.00​
|
176 lbs​
|
09-05-95​
|LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
*3*
|87|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6' 01.50​
|
209 lbs​
|
08-16-96​
|Blues Jrs (
_Nuorten SM-Liiga_
)
*4*
|102||||||
*4*
|112||||||
*5*
|123||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*6*
|177||||||
*7*
|207||||||


----------



## Prussian_Blue

> Picks: The draft window will be from 7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT). All selections will be 8-hours long. Once the eight hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.




Based on the above rule, Pittsburgh's time has expired, and they are awarded at 88th overall *Emil Aronsson* (Blainville-Boisbriand/QMJHL), who is the highest-ranked player not yet selected.

The NY Rangers are now on the clock, and have been notified. Assuming the Rangers do not select overnight, their window is open from 0700-1500 hours tomorrow.


----------



## ManByng

Prussian_Blue said:


> With the *87th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Blues Espoo organization in Finland, goaltender KAAPO KÃ„HKÃ–NEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pittsburgh Penguins are on the clock, and have been notified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthday​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|-----------------------------------
> *1*
> |28|Eric Cornel|
> C/R​
> |
> 6' 01.50​
> |
> 186 lbs​
> |
> 04-11-96​
> |Peterborough (OHL)
> *2*
> |42|Connor Chatham|
> RW/R​
> |
> 6' 02.00​
> |
> 224 lbs​
> |
> 10-30-95​
> |Plymouth (OHL)
> *2*
> |57|Ryan Collins|
> D/R​
> |
> 6' 05.00​
> |
> 202 lbs​
> |
> 05-06-96​
> |US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
> *3*
> |70|Lucas Wallmark|
> C/L​
> |
> 6' 00.00​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 09-05-95​
> |LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
> *3*
> |87|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
> G/L​
> |
> 6' 01.50​
> |
> 209 lbs​
> |
> 08-16-96​
> |Blues Jrs (
> _Nuorten SM-Liiga_
> )
> *4*
> |102||||||
> *4*
> |112||||||
> *5*
> |123||||||
> *6*
> |176||||||
> *6*
> |177||||||
> *7*
> |207||||||




^good pick! it was between him and Husso when i took a goalie with my #64 pick. actually these are all solid picks for a serious cup contender.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 89th pick, the New York Rangers are proud to select from HC Kometa Brno of the Czech Republic, center Pavel Jenys.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys


----------



## Jamie Benn

select *Mitch Slattery*


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Gersich was already picked, taken #45 by Dallas.


----------



## Jamie Benn

2014cupwinners said:


> Gersich was already picked, taken #45 by Dallas.




Edited.


----------



## Morning Dart

With the *91st* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*Portland Winterhawks (WHL)*_, *Keegan Iverson*.


* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*

*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40|Jack Dougherty|
D/R​
|
6'2​
|
185 lbs​
|
5-25-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|55|Arkhip Nekolenko|
LW/R​
|
6'2​
|
176 lbs​
|
3-11-96​
|Spartak (RUS)
*3*
|85|Blake Clarke|
LW/L​
|
6'0​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-24-96​
|Saginaw (OHL)
*4*
|91|Keegan Iverson|
C/R​
|
6'0​
|
216 lbs​
|
4-5-96​
|Portland (WHL)
*5*
|144||||||
*5*
|145||||||
*6*
|175||||||

Next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

brandonholmes said:


> * at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> *1*
> |25|Sonny Milano|
> LW/L​
> |
> 5'11​
> |
> 183 lbs​
> |
> 5-12-96​
> |USNTDP (USA)
> *2*
> |40|Jack Dougherty|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'2​
> |
> 185 lbs​
> |
> 5-25-96​
> |USNTDP (USA)
> *2*
> |55|Arkhip Nekolenko|
> LW/R​
> |
> 6'2​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 3-11-96​
> |Spartak (RUS)
> *3*
> |85|Blake Clarke|
> LW/L​
> |
> 6'0​
> |
> 190 lbs​
> |
> 1-24-96​
> |Saginaw (OHL)
> *4*
> |91|Keegan Iverson|
> C/R​
> |
> 6'0​
> |
> 216 lbs​
> |
> 4-5-96​
> |Portland (WHL)
> *5*
> |144||||||
> *5*
> |145||||||
> *6*
> |175||||||
> .




Excellent drafting so far for the Hawks, Iverson could be a massive heist.

Also there are 3 guys from the same team that are all huge steals at this point.... Super surprised there not gone.


----------



## Patmac40

With the *92nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* are proud to select, from _*Rouyn-Noranda Huskies*_ of the QMJHL, *Julien Nantel*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6' 1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|LW/L|6'0|193 lbs|9-6-96|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113||||||
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|178||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|208||||||

Calgary is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

With the 93rd overall pick in the draft  select Youngstown Phantoms right wing J.J. Piccinich.


1.3 - Sam Bennett

2.33 - Jack Glover

4.93 - J.J. Piccinich


----------



## ManByng

the  are pleased to select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL...*C Brett Pollock* 

next GM PM'd.


so far.....

#5.........C Leon Draisaitl
#48.......LW Vlad Kamenev
#77.......LW Colby Cave
#94.......C Brett Pollock


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

how long is the timer?


----------



## edguy

BoldNewLettuce said:


> how long is the timer?




8 hours. So if my calculation is right their time is up


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

OK...




so in the meantime I'll take *Aaron Irving *from the Edmonton Oil Kings

""

Round Four
90. Minnesota Wild (from Buffalo Sabres): Mitchell Slattery, LW, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)
91. Chicago Blackhawks (from Edmonton Oilers via Toronto): Keegan Iverson, C, Portland (WHL)
92. Colorado Avalanche (from Florida Panthers): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
93. Calgary Flames: JJ Piccinich, RW, Youngstown (USHL)
94. New York Islanders: Brett Pollock, C, Edmonton (WHL)
95. Nashville Predators (skipped)
96. Winnipeg Jets (from New Jersey Devils) Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
97. Carolina Hurricanes
98. Winnipeg Jets
99. Carolina Hurricanes (from Vancouver Canucks)


""


----------



## LaVar

Sorry for the delay.

Nashville selects D Emil Johansson from HV71.


----------



## ManByng

BoldNewLettuce said:


> OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in the meantime I'll take *Aaron Irving *from the Edmonton Oil Kings
> 
> ""
> 
> Round Four
> 90. Minnesota Wild (from Buffalo Sabres): Mitchell Slattery, LW, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)
> 91. Chicago Blackhawks (from Edmonton Oilers via Toronto): Keegan Iverson, C, Portland (WHL)
> 92. Colorado Avalanche (from Florida Panthers): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
> 93. Calgary Flames: JJ Piccinich, RW, Youngstown (USHL)
> 94. New York Islanders: Brett Pollock, C, Edmonton (WHL)
> 95. Nashville Predators (skipped)
> 96. Winnipeg Jets (from New Jersey Devils) Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
> 97. Carolina Hurricanes
> 98. Winnipeg Jets
> 99. Carolina Hurricanes (from Vancouver Canucks)
> 
> 
> 
> ^for me it was a toss up between Pollock and Irving, but the last thing the Isles need is another d-man, especially after they spent the 2012 draft taking all d-men, as well as picking 4 more the previous draft, and 2 more last year.
Click to expand...


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

are we skipping carolina now?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina's time has long expired.

They have been awarded Lawrence Pilut out of Sweden.

Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Austin Pagonski, RW, Tric City (USHL)



1/2. Sam Reinhart, C/W. Kootenay (WHL)
3/68. Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
4/96. Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
4/98. Austin Poganski, RW, Tricity (USHL)

Pm'd Carolina, Pm Rangers (Joey Bones) if you want to skip again.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^he's only missed one pick, so let's give him 4 hours (1/2 the time).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina's 4 hours have expired. 

They have been awarded Ben Thomas from the Calgary Hitmen.

Joey Bones has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 100th overall selection the New York Rangers pick from the Toronto Jr. Canadiens of the OJHL, defenseman Jake Walman.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 101st selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Washington Capitals are proud to select... from the Kelowna Rockets, Left Wing Justin Kirkland. 

Washington Capitals:
11. LW William Nylander
41. RD Aaron Haydon
71. LW Matt Mistele
101. LW Justin Kirkland
161.
191.

Saint Louis has been PM'd.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *102nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from DjurgÃ¥rdens IF in Sweden, defenseman ADAM OLLAS MATTSSON. 






The Toronto Maple Leafs are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|-----------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
|Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57|Ryan Collins|
D/R​
|
6' 05.00​
|
202 lbs​
|
05-06-96​
|US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
*3*
|70|Lucas Wallmark|
C/L​
|
6' 00.00​
|
176 lbs​
|
09-05-95​
|LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
*3*
|87|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6' 01.50​
|
209 lbs​
|
08-16-96​
|Blues Jrs (
_Nuorten SM-Liiga_
)
*4*
|102|Adam Ollas Mattsson|
D/L​
|
6' 04.00​
|
209 lbs​
|
07-30-96​
| DjurgÃ¥rdens (
_J20 Superelit_
)
*4*
|112||||||
*5*
|123||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*6*
|177||||||
*7*
|207||||||


----------



## KeziaTML

select Jaden Lindo

Next GM pm'd


----------



## BStinson

With the 104th pick in the draft the  are proud to select,

Kevin ElgestÃ¥l

1996-5-29
6-1
176Lbs
Righty






Notified next gm, 



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 -
164 -
194 -
204 -
205 -


----------



## Joey Bones

BStinson said:


> 14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
> 32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
> 104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
> 134 -
> 164 -
> 194 -
> 204 -
> 205 -




A complete swedish draft so far from Detroit.

Edit: Fiala is Swiss


----------



## BStinson

Joey Bones said:


> A complete swedish draft so far from Detroit.
> 
> Edit: Fiala is Swiss




I didn't do it on purpose those guys were just my BPA haha.


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL...

ALEX LINTUNIEMI






Birthyear:	1995-09-23
Birthplace:	Helsinki, FIN
Age: 18
Position: D	
Shoots: L
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 227 lbs

"Lintuniemi is a big strong two-way blue liner who uses his size well to defend, can handle the puck, makes a strong outlet pass and joins the rush but has some inconsistency issues in his game and slower feet that need to be addressed."

2014 Dallas Stars Selections
- 1st Round, 15th Overall - Nikolai Goldobin, RW
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - Shane Gersich, LW
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - Nelson Nogier, D
- 4th Round, 105th Overall - Alex Lintuniemi, D
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - 
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - 
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL....*LW Edgars Kulda* 

next GM PM'd

#5...........C Leon Draisaitl
#48.........LW Vlad Kamanev
#64.........G Ville Husso
#77.........LW Colby Cave
#94.........C Brett Pollock
#106.......LW Edgars Kulda


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 107th pick the New York Rangers select from the USNTDP, left winger Anders Bjork.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork


----------



## stayinalive

send Pick #110 to  for Pick #119 and Pick #161.


----------



## ManByng

@cheek....sorry i couldn't get back to you sooner, i was out all morning preparing for my mom's birthday dinner, but i'm glad you could make a deal with stayinalive! 

the  select from CSKA 2 in Russia....*LW Alexander Sharov*

next GM PM'd.

#5.............C Leon Draisaitl
#48...........LW Vlad Kamanev
#64...........G Ville Husso
#77...........C Colby Cave
#94...........C Brett Pollock
#106.........LW Edgars Kulda
#108.........LW Alexander Sharov


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

No worries! Nice pick with Sharov.


----------



## ManByng

^i was sitting on Sharov, but i thought if i wanted him, i'd better take him now. impressive Russian junior league numbers.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 110th selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Washington Capitals are proud to select... from the Calgary Hitmen, Left Defenseman Travis Sanheim. 

Washington Capitals:
11. LW William Nylander
41. RD Aaron Haydon
71. LW Matt Mistele
101. LW Justin Kirkland
110. LD Travis Sanheim
191.

Montreal has been PM'd


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects Tyler bird


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sorry, just checked in.

Minnesota is awarded Michael Amadio (Please correct me if there is a higher player on the CSS midterm).


----------



## Prussian_Blue

With the *112th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles of the QMJHL, center CAMERON DARCY. 






The Colorado Avalanche are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|-----------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
| Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
| Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57|Ryan Collins|
D/R​
|
6' 05.00​
|
202 lbs​
|
05-06-96​
| US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
*3*
|70|Lucas Wallmark|
C/L​
|
6' 00.00​
|
176 lbs​
|
09-05-95​
| LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
*3*
|87|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6' 01.50​
|
209 lbs​
|
08-16-96​
| Blues Jrs (
_Nuorten SM-Liiga_
)
*4*
|102|Adam Ollas Mattsson|
D/L​
|
6' 04.00​
|
209 lbs​
|
07-30-96​
| DjurgÃ¥rdens (
_J20 Superelit_
)
*4*
|112|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
| Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|123||||||
*6*
|176||||||
*6*
|177||||||
*7*
|207||||||


----------



## Patmac40

With the *113th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* select, from _*Brynas*_, *Jonas Johansson*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6' 1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|
LW/L​
|
6'0|193 lbs​
|
9-6-96​
|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113|Jonas Johansson|
G/L​
|
6'3.75​
|
198 lbs​
|
9-19-95​
|Brynas Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*5*
|143||||||
*6*
|178||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|208||||||

Edmonton is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the St. Andrews College of CDHS:


*Warren Foegele*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - CDHS
5/121-
5/148-
5/149-
6/151-
7/181-
​ 
Islanders have been notified and are now OTC.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^ Great pick! I never thought he'd even make it to the 4th.


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from the Oshawa Generals....*RW Hunter Smith*

next GM PM'd.


#5..........C Leon Draisaitl
#48........LW Vlad Kamenev
#64........G Ville Husso
#77........C Colby Cave 
#94........C Brett Pollock
#106......LW Edgars Kulda
#108......LW Alex Sharov
#115......RW Hunter Smith


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> the  select....from the Oshawa Generals....*RW Hunter Smith*
> 
> next GM PM'd.
> 
> 
> #5..........C Leon Draisaitl
> #48........LW Vlad Kamenev
> #64........G Ville Husso
> #77........C Colby Cave
> #94........C Brett Pollock
> #106......LW Edgars Kulda
> #108......LW Alex Sharov
> #115......RW Hunter Smith




Wow that's to funny literally was deciding between Smith and Foegele for my pick. 

Good pick,


----------



## ManByng

^if you'd taken Smith, i would have taken Foegele. 

but i knew people were likely eyeballing Smith, so i thought i better not push my luck any longer and just take him.


----------



## Gator Mike

With the 116th pick of the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins are proud to select:
*Beau Starrett, a forward from the South Shore Kings of the United States Premier Hockey League*






Pierre McGuire analysis: "This kid is a monster. Six-foot-five, 195 pounds. Played very well for Coach Scott Harlow and the South Shore Kings this past season, and he's headed to Cornell to play for Mike Schafer. I know the Bruins like Cornell's program, and Starrett is from Boston and grew up a Bruins fan. In fact, he says his favorite player is Brad Marchand."​


2 (34) - Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)
2 (56) - Marcus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
3 (86) - Josh Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)
4 (116) - Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)
5 (146)
7 (206)

Acquired via trade: F Kyle Palmieri


----------



## ManByng

^good pick and one of the guys i was considering as well, but i think i have enough LW-ers now.


----------



## LaVar

Nashville selects D Dominik Masin of Slavia Jr. from the CzRep-Jr. league.

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Time has long expired.

Pittsburgh has been awarded Alex Schoenborn from the Portland Winterhawks.

Next GM PMd.


----------



## Morning Dart

Prussian_Blue said:


> With the *102nd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from DjurgÃ¥rdens IF in Sweden, defenseman ADAM OLLAS MATTSSON.




You've had a real solid draft so far man. Love the Collins, Wallmark and Mattsson picks in particular. Kudos.

I think we're at the point where we can start auto-picking if you've missed more than one pick, yeah? This has grinded to a halt after some decent progress through Rounds 3-4.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

brandonholmes said:


> You've had a real solid draft so far man. Love the Collins, Wallmark and Mattsson picks in particular. Kudos.
> 
> I think we're at the point where we can start auto-picking if you've missed more than one pick, yeah? This has grinded to a halt after some decent progress through Rounds 3-4.




Yes. Both Minnesota and Pittsburgh can be auto-picked (not skipped, please). The next auto (hopefully not for a while) should be a Euro, then back to NA.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 119th Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Edmonton Oil Kings * Dysin Mayo *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall
Dysin Mayo, 119th Overall​


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Montreal selects goalie Maximilian Pajpach from Slovakia

And **** whoever stole Jonas Johansson


----------



## Patmac40

Kobe Armstrong said:


> Montreal selects goalie Maximilian Pajpach from Slovakia
> 
> *And **** whoever stole Jonas Johansson*


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL:


*Ryan Foss*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Wimdsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148-
5/149-
6/151-
7/181-


​


----------



## edguy

looking to pick up late picks! Pm me If any available


----------



## Joey Bones

With the #122 pick, the New York Rangers select from Kamloops Blazers of the WHL, defenseman Ryan Rehill.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill


----------



## ManByng

^that's actually a pretty good haul !


----------



## ManByng




----------



## Prussian_Blue

ManByng said:


>




Sorry, guys... late night at work last night, without Internet access, and just got up.



With the *123rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the ST. LOUIS BLUES are pleased to select, from Eden Prairie HS in Minnesota and headed to the University of Nebraska at Omaha, right wing STEVEN SPINNER. 






The New York Islanders are on the clock, and have been notified.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthday​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|-----------------------------------
*1*
|28|Eric Cornel|
C/R​
|
6' 01.50​
|
186 lbs​
|
04-11-96​
| Peterborough (OHL)
*2*
|42|Connor Chatham|
RW/R​
|
6' 02.00​
|
224 lbs​
|
10-30-95​
| Plymouth (OHL)
*2*
|57|Ryan Collins|
D/R​
|
6' 05.00​
|
202 lbs​
|
05-06-96​
| US Nat'l Team Dev Prog (USHL)
*3*
|70|Lucas Wallmark|
C/L​
|
6' 00.00​
|
176 lbs​
|
09-05-95​
| LuleÃ¥ (SHL)
*3*
|87|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6' 01.50​
|
209 lbs​
|
08-16-96​
| Blues Jrs (
_Nuorten SM-Liiga_
)
*4*
|102|Adam Ollas Mattsson|
D/L​
|
6' 04.00​
|
209 lbs​
|
07-30-96​
| DjurgÃ¥rdens (
_J20 Superelit_
)
*4*
|112|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6' 00.00​
|
185 lbs​
|
03-02-94​
| Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*5*
|123|Steven Spinner|
RW/R​
|
5' 11.50​
|
196 lbs​
|
12-15-95​
| Eden Prairie (MN HS)
*6*
|176||||||
*6*
|177||||||
*7*
|207||||||


----------



## ManByng

all is well @PB....the  are proud to select....from the Czech Republic via Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL....*Richard Nejezchleb*

next GM PM'd.

#5..............C Leon Draisaitl
#48............LW Vlad Kamenev
#64............G Ville Husso
#77............C Colby Cave
#106..........LW Edgars Kulda
#108..........LW Alex Sharov
#115..........RW Hunter Smith
#124..........RW Richard Nejezchleb

^man that's hard to spell !


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Important:

We are no longer auto picking for Minnesota, as they have a new GM - Jesse Joensuu. He is the GM for Anaheim as well, but they do not have another pick until the last pick in the draft so he has kindly offered his services for Minnesota.

Thanks.


----------



## LaVar

Nashville selects LW Jared Fiegl of the USHL.

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Devils Army

Devils select Jaden Lindo of the Owen sound next gm was pm'd


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Devils Army said:


> Devils select Jaden Lindo of the Owen sound next gm was pm'd




Already chosen at 103rd overall.


----------



## Morning Dart

CTRL + F 4ever.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

New Jersey has had 8 hours to correct their pick.

They have been awarded Arvid Lundberg from Sweden.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Ok I'm gonna jump in here

Time is up



Carolina is auto'd 

Going of the NA list they are awarded:

*Riley Stadel*

Winnipeg it OTC and has been notified

From now on Carolina is auto'd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Jets take Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)

edit; add list;

1/2. Sam Reinhart, C/W. Kootenay (WHL)
3/68. Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
4/96. Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
4/98. Austin Pagonski, RW, Tricity (USHL)
5/128. Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)
6/
7/


----------



## zaluty

Vancouver is pleased to select a future hall of famer and the next great goaltending legend from Niagara Falls Goalie Brent Moran.

In reality he is my cousins son so I am glad he was still available,

Ottawa notified


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 130th overall from the Kelowna Rockets of The WHL

*Rourke Chartier
*




1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd Round (44)-*Vladimir Tkachev (Moncton)*
3rd Round (66)-*Alex Goulet (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (74)-*Jacob Middleton (Ottawa)*
5th round (130)-*Rourke Chartier (kelowna)*
7th Round (183)-

next GM is being notified now​


----------



## ManByng

the  are proud to select....from the West Kelowna Warriors of the BCHL....LW *Jason Cotton*

next GM PM'd.

#5..............C Leon Draisaitl
#48............LW Vlad Kamenev
#64............G Ville Husso
#77............C Colby Cave
#106..........LW Edgars Kulda
#108..........LW Alex Sharov
#115..........RW Hunter Smith
#124..........RW Richard Nejezchleb
#131..........LW Jason Cotton


----------



## The White Death

Columbus is happy to select - out of the Finnish Junior ranks - Teemu Lamsa, C, TPS.


----------



## lanky

The Coyotes pick Brandon Prophet (D) from the Saginaw Spirit.

Next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Detroit's time has expired.

They have been awarded David Kampf from the Czech Republic.

Next GM has been notified.

This is his first miss so don't auto him yet.


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Detroit's time has expired.
> 
> They have been awarded David Kampf from the Czech Republic.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.
> 
> This is his first miss so don't auto him yet.




Sorry two back to back games for me, if it is possible can I switch the pick to Pierre Engvall
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=147720


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Pelicans U20 of the Jr. A SM-Liiga...

*EETU SOPANEN*






Birthyear: 1996-04-24	
Birthplace:	Kouvola, FIN
Age: 17	
Nation: Finland
Position: D	
Shoots: L
Height: 6'5"	
Weight: 225 lbs

2014 Dallas Stars Selections
- 1st Round, 15th Overall - *Nikolai Goldobin, RW*
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - *Shane Gersich, LW*
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - *Nelson Nogier, D*
- 4th Round, 105th Overall - *Alex Lintuniemi, D*
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - *Eetu Sopanen, D*
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - 
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Phillydephia Flyers are proud to select from the Swift Current Bronco's Brett Lernout! Next gm will be pmd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> Sorry two back to back games for me, if it is possible can I switch the pick to Pierre Engvall
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=147720




Yeah ok. 

UPDATE: Engvall is off the board, Kampf is back on.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

San Jose's time is expired, they are awarded David Kampf. the next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings select Ryan Foss.

Minnesota PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

Gardiner Expressway said:


> Kings select Ryan Foss.
> 
> Minnesota PM'd




Already taken, by the Oilers at 121


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Mozesmadness said:


> Already taken, by the Oilers at 121




Thanks, Kings take Darby Llewellyn


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota's time has expired.

They have been awarded Luc Snuggerud from Eden Prairie HS.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## KeziaTML

Please skip me for now as I do not have access to my resources. I will pick later tonite.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Toronto asked to be skipped, and Montreal's time has now expired, so Montreal is awarded D Brandon Hickey.

Tampa is proud to select Daniel Bagenda.

The next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## Patmac40

With the *143rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* select, from _*Rivers Academy*_, *Miles Gendron*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6'1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|
LW/L​
|
6'0|193 lbs​
|
9-6-96​
|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113|Jonas Johansson|
G/L​
|
6'3.75​
|
198 lbs​
|
9-19-95​
|Brynas Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*5*
|143|Miles Gendron|
D/L​
|
6'2​
|
174 lbs​
|
6-28-96​
|Rivers Academy (USHS)
*6*
|178||||||
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|208||||||

Chicago is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## KeziaTML

Sorry for the late pick.

 select Ryan Mantha


----------



## Morning Dart

With the 144th pick, the  are proud to select Christian Dvorak from London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League.

I am on the clock and will make my (last!) selection shortly.


----------



## Morning Dart

With the *145th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Chicago Blackhawks* are proud to select, from the _*Waterloo Blackhawks*_, *Tyler Sheehy*.


* at the 2014 NHL Draft:​*

*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
*1*
|25|Sonny Milano|
LW/L​
|
5'11​
|
183 lbs​
|
5-12-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|40|Jack Dougherty|
D/R​
|
6'2​
|
185 lbs​
|
5-25-96​
|USNTDP (USA)
*2*
|55|Arkhip Nekolenko|
LW/R​
|
6'2​
|
176 lbs​
|
3-11-96​
|Spartak (RUS)
*3*
|85|Blake Clarke|
LW/L​
|
6'0​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-24-96​
|Saginaw (OHL)
*4*
|91|Keegan Iverson|
C/R​
|
6'0​
|
216 lbs​
|
4-5-96​
|Portland (WHL)
*5*
|144|Christian Dvorak|
LW/L​
|
6'0​
|
179 lbs​
|
2-2-96​
|London (OHL)
*5*
|145|Tyler Sheehy|
C/R​
|
5'9​
|
172 lbs​
|
11-20-95​
|Waterloo (USHL)
*6*
|175||||||

Next GM has been PM'd. Also just realized I still have a 6th rounder.


----------



## Aela*

Mildly surprised, as a Jets fan, as to why some of these trades/picks happened.

I would be extremely disappointed if this happened during the real draft, lol.

I like the later picks though, BNL.


----------



## Gator Mike

With the 146th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins select:

*Linus Soderstrom, a goalie from Djurgarden of the Swedish Hockey League.*








2 (34) - Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)
2 (56) - Marcus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
3 (86) - Josh Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)
4 (116) - Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)
5 (146) - Linus Soderstrom, G, Djurgarden (Sweden)
7 (206)

Acquired via trade: F Kyle Palmieri


----------



## 2016cupwinners

are proud to select D Gavin Bayreuther.

The next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Lokomitiv Yaroslavl of the MHL:


*Vladislav Gavrikov*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148- *Vladislav Gavrikov* - Yaroslavl - D - MHL
5/149- 
6/151- 
7/181- 


​


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Kootenay Ice of the WHL:


*Jaedon Descheneau*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148- *Vladislav Gavrikov* - Yaroslavl - D - MHL
5/149- *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/151- 
7/181- 


​
Sabres are have been notified and are OTC


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Aela said:


> Mildly surprised, as a Jets fan, as to why some of these trades/picks happened.
> 
> I would be extremely disappointed if this happened during the real draft, lol.
> 
> I like the later picks though, BNL.




yeah, the trades were a bit much...but they made me feel special.... 

kind of like how a real GM might operate....

I still think 'Kane-Scheifele-Reinhart' would be Awesballs....or Fantastballs


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 150th selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saginaw Spirit of the Ontario Hockey League...

*DYLAN SADOWY*






Next GM has been notified.

1 (1): Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)
1 (26): Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)
2 (49): John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)
2 (59): Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)
3 (60): Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)
3 (61): Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)
3 (83): Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)
6 (150): Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw (OHL)


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL:


*Carl Neill*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148- *Vladislav Gavrikov* - Yaroslavl - LD - MHL
5/149- *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/151- *Carl Neill* - Sherbrooke Phoenix - RD - QMJHL
7/181- 


​
Next GM has been notified and is OTC


----------



## Aela*

BoldNewLettuce said:


> yeah, the trades were a bit much...but they made me feel special....
> 
> kind of like how a real GM might operate....
> 
> I still think 'Kane-Scheifele-Reinhart' would be Awesballs....or Fantastballs




It's okay, I notably picked Nikita Zadorov 1st overall


----------



## Joey Bones

Sooo....... auto'd or naw?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Sooo....... auto'd or naw?



Beat me to it by a few minutes. 

New Jersey is awarded Daniel Moynihan. 

This is NJs 2nd miss, so they can now be auto-picked.

Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the University of Michigan of the NCAA...

*EVAN ALLEN*






Birthyear: 1995-02-03	
Birthplace:	Sterling Heights, MI, USA
Age: 19	
Nation: USA
Position: C/RW	
Shoots: R
Height: 5'10"	
Weight: 201 lbs

"Allen has pure goal scoring instincts and an elite shot, but also plays a relentless and high energy game away from the puck. Uses his size to his advantage as his low center of gravity allows him to roll off defenders leaning on him and is able to maintain the puck along the walls."

2014 Dallas Stars Selections

- 1st Round, 15th Overall - *Nikolai Goldobin, RW*
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - *Shane Gersich, LW*
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - *Nelson Nogier, D*
- 4th Round, 105th Overall - *Alex Lintuniemi, D*
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - *Eetu Sopanen, D*
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - *Evan Allen, C/RW*
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - 
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 154 pick, the New York Rangers select from Spartak Moskva of the KHL, goaltender Igor Shestyorkin.






1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
6 (154) G: Igor Shestyorkin


----------



## LaVar

Very busy & don't have the time to make a selection.

Please feel free to skip this NSH pick and award a random player.

Thanks!


----------



## Prussian_Blue

This is ridiculous... two picks in 48 hours? 

Nashville is awarded C Maxim Letunov (Youngstown/USHL), at 68th in North America the highest-ranked player still available.

New Jersey is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## ManByng




----------



## McMozesmadness

New Jersey is on the permanent auto list they are awarded:



*Maxim Letunov*

Next GM IS PM'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> New Jersey is on the permanent auto list they are awarded:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maxim Letunov*
> 
> Next GM IS PM'd




He was just awarded to the last team. NJ is awarded Kyle Jenkins.


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> He was just awarded to the last team. NJ is awarded Kyle Jenkins.




My bad, didn't read the above posts.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> My bad, didn't read the above posts.



It's all good.

I just wish we could pick up the pace.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

If anyone wants Ed Pasquale let me know.....he's a goalie....from Toronto....


----------



## ManByng

jawallstar1 said:


> It's all good.
> 
> I just wish we could pick up the pace.




it looks like some have ditched out on this draft doesn't it?


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> it looks like some have ditched out on this draft doesn't it?




I second this statement.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I'll take Karson Kuhlman out of Dubuque in the USHL. 



Pming Vancouver. 

Round Six
150. Buffalo Sabres: Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw (OHL)
151. Edmonton Oilers: Carl Neill, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)
152. New Jersey Devils (from Florida Panthers): Daniel Moynihan, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)
153. Dallas Stars (from Calgary Flames): Evan Allen, RW, Michigan (NCAA)
154. New York Rangers (from New York Islanders): Igor Shestyorkin, G, Spartak (Russia)
155. Nashville Predators: Maxim Letunov, C, Youngstown (USHL)
156. New Jersey Devils: Kyle Jenkins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)
157. Los Angeles Kings (from Carolina Hurricanes): *SKIPPED* >> edit; Filip Pyrochta
158. Winnipeg Jets: Karson Kuhlman, RW, Dubuque (USHL)
159. Vancouver Canucks:


---------
1/2. Sam Reinhart, C/W. Kootenay (WHL)
3/68. Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
4/96. Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
4/98. Austin Pagonski, RW, Tricity (USHL)
5/128. Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)
6/158. Karson Kuhlman, RW, Dubuque (USHL)
7/188.


----------



## zaluty

I'm at work will pick between 4&5 est tonight


----------



## Joey Bones

Is there an updated list that shows what teams can be auto'd? It currently just shows Carolina and Pittsburgh, but we can add NJ, too. I think this could help make things go a little faster as someone who is frequently checking this can make the pick a little quicker by checking the auto'd list, you know?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Is there an updated list that shows what teams can be auto'd? It currently just shows Carolina and Pittsburgh, but we can add NJ, too. I think this could help make things go a little faster as someone who is frequently checking this can make the pick a little quicker by checking the auto'd list, you know?




I've been busy the last couple days. Thanks for the reminder though, I will get to it right away.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

And by the way Los Angeles is awarded Filip Pyrochta from the Czech Republic.


----------



## zaluty

With their last pick of the 2014 draft the Vancouver Canucks select Ryan Verbeek from the Kingston Frontenacs.
Vancouver traded away Alex Edler and a 7th round pick and picked up Tomas Tatar and Jacob Kindl and we drafted
Brendan Perlini
Ryan MacInnis
Nikita Trymikan
Brent Moran
Ryan Verbeek

Thanks to all who have participated and the ones who ran the draft.
Next GM notified


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Minnesota Wild select Mads Eller from the Edmonton Oil Kings


----------



## stayinalive

With the 161st Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Victoria Royals * Joe Hicketts *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall
Dysin Mayo, 119th Overall
Joe Hicketts, 161st Overall​


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Minnesota Wild select Brandon Baddock from the Edmonton Oil Kings


----------



## McMozesmadness

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Minnesota Wild select Mads Eller from the Edmonton Oil Kings






You stole my super sleeper pick!!!


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

jawallstar1 said:


> And by the way Los Angeles is awarded Filip Pyrochta from the Czech Republic.




Sorry I missed my pick. Would like it switched to William Lagesson of Frolunda J20 if possible.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gardiner Expressway said:


> Sorry I missed my pick. Would like it switched to William Lagesson of Frolunda J20 if possible.




Sorry, it's too late in the draft and too many picks since yours to do that.


----------



## BStinson

Is Arizona auto'd?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Arizona is awarded Matt Berkovitz. 

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BStinson

With the 164 pick in the draft the wings select, 

Nikita Yazkov from the Windsor Spitfires (OHL)
1996-02-27
Left Winger (Righty)
6'1" 187Lbs

Notified next gm, 



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
194 -
204 -
205 -


----------



## LaVar

NSH here, sorry about that last pick.

Just wanted to let you know I changed my username so there's no confusion.


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the USNTDP of the USHL...

*RYAN HITCHCOCK*






Birthyear:	1996-03-30	
Birthplace:	Manhasset, NY, USA
Age: 18
Nation: USA
Position: LW
Shoots: L
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 172 lbs

"Hitchcock is a hardworking, strong skating, mature two-way forward. While he does not have elite offensive skills he does handle the puck well and makes a strong pass. He also has impressive hockey sense and instincts that allow him to be a difference maker."

2014 Dallas Stars Selections

- 1st Round, 15th Overall - *Nikolay Goldobin, RW*
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - *Shane Gersich, LW*
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - *Nelson Nogier, D*
- 4th Round, 105th Overall - *Alex Lintuniemi, D*
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - *Eetu Sopanen, D*
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - *Evan Allen, C/RW*
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - *Ryan Hitchcock, LW*
- 7th Round, 195th Overall -


----------



## Morry83

If anyone wants Whitney, Fiddler, or Horcoff for a 7th message me.


----------



## stayinalive

Morry83 said:


> At work and on phone so can't make it pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...
> 
> ...from the USNTDP of the USHL...
> 
> RYAN HITCHCOCK




great pick. was one of two guys I had in mind for pick #173


----------



## PricerStopDaPuck

Flyers are proud to select from the Barrie Colts, Andrew Mangiapane


----------



## Morry83

stayinalive said:


> great pick. was one of two guys I had in mind for pick #173




Thanks! Surprised he dropped this far! Really like him. Dallas needs more Americans hahaha!


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from Muskegon of the USHL....* RW Matheson Iacopelli* 

next GM PM'd.


----------



## ManByng

#5..............C Leon Draisaitl
#48............LW Vlad Kamenev
#64............G Ville Husso
#77............C Colby Cave
#106..........LW Edgars Kulda
#108..........LW Alex Sharov
#115..........RW Hunter Smith
#124..........RW Richard Nejezchleb
#131..........LW Jason Cotton
#167..........RW Matheson Iacopelli

after taking all d-men in the 2012 draft, the Isles compensated by taking all forwards, with only one goalie, this draft ! 

draft is over for the Isles now....it's been a slice ! can't wait for the next one !


----------



## ManByng

wow! no picks yet !


----------



## Gardiner Expressway

Kings select William Lagesson


----------



## BStinson

Gardiner Expressway said:


> Kings select William Lagesson




Good pickup I was thinking about him but I already have enough SHL players this draft haha.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> Good pickup I was thinking about him but I already have enough SHL players this draft haha.




You're Detroit. You can never have enough Swedes!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Wild select Tyler Busch of the Spruce Grove Saints


----------



## KeziaTML

Never got a PM... 

Will pick soon.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

KeziaTML said:


> Will pick soon.




Twelve hours later... 



The Leafs are awarded defenseman *Josh Wesley* (Plymouth/OHL), who at 79th overall is the highest-ranked player not yet drafted... 

...and who was next on my list. 

Montreal is on the clock, and has been notified.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Montreal's time has expired again, so they are awarded NA #88, Kevin Labanc, RW, from Barrie OHL.

Tampa is proud to select D Brandon Montour from Waterloo of the USHL.

Florida has been PM'd.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 173rd Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from the Calgary Hitmen * Radel Fazleev *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall
Dysin Mayo, 119th Overall
Joe Hicketts, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleev, 173rd Overall​


----------



## BStinson

It's been almost a day so therefore LA is auto'd I have Francis Perron from the Q *Rouyn-Noranda LW 5'11.5" 166 LBS as the next BPA.

I will notify the next gm.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

For everyone who's stuck around this far, I am thinking about doing another mock at the beginning of May with more serious GMs. Let me know if the interest is there.


EDIT: Chicago is awarded Yegor Korshkov. From now on if someone misses a pick they are on auto pick. The auto list has been updated so please check it out.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

At work right now, so will have to make this pretty later.

St. Louis selects at 176th Nick Wolff (Eagan HS, Minnesota) and at 177th Axel Holmstrom (Skelleftea Jr, Sweden).

Next GM will be notified in just a second...


----------



## Patmac40

With the *178th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* select, from the _*Halifax Mooseheads*_, *Philippe Gadoury*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6'1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|
LW/L​
|
6'0|193 lbs​
|
9-6-96​
|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113|Jonas Johansson|
G/L​
|
6'3.75​
|
198 lbs​
|
9-19-95​
|Brynas Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*5*
|143|Miles Gendron|
D/L​
|
6'2​
|
174 lbs​
|
6-28-96​
|Rivers Academy (USHS)
*6*
|178|Philippe Gadoury|
C/LW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
180 lbs​
|
2-21-94​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*7*
|203||||||
*7*
|208||||||

Buffalo is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 179th Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL...

*Dominic Turgeon.*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 180th Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Carleton Place of the CCHL...

*Kelly Summers.*

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Kootenay Ice of the WHL:


*Luke Philp*








1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148- *Vladislav Gavrikov* - Yaroslavl - LD - MHL
5/149- *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/151- *Carl Neill* - Sherbrooke Phoenix - RD - QMJHL
7/181- *Luke Philp* - Kootenay Ice - C - WHL
.

​


----------



## Morning Dart

Sorry gents. Never received a PM and was waiting on San Jose to select to make my pick. Otherwise, it was great drafting with you guys, even as slow as it was. Cheers.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 182nd Overall Pick the Florida Panthers are proud to select

....from Skelleftea, Sweden * Viktor Arvidsson *








 Picks

Nikolaj Ehlers, 4th Overall
Robby Fabbri, 30th Overall
Daniel Audette, 62nd Overall
Mason McDonald, 63rd Overall
Dysin Mayo, 119th Overall
Joe Hicketts, 161st Overall
Radel Fazleev, 173rd Overall
Viktor Arvidsson, 182nd Overall​


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 183rdoverall from the St John Sea Dogs of The QMJHL

*Matthew Highmore
*




1st round (10)- *Ivan Barbashev (Moncton)*
2cnd Round (44)-*Vladimir Tkachev (Moncton)*
3rd Round (66)-*Alex Goulet (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (74)-*Jacob Middleton (Ottawa)*
5th round (130)-*Rourke Chartier (kelowna)*
7th Round (183)-*Matthew Highmore (St.John)*

next GM is being notified now​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Buffalo Sabres Draft Recap*
Thursday, April 10, 2014

*BUFFALO, NY* – The 2014 NHL Entry Draft is near its end, and for the Buffalo Sabres, it has reached its conclusion.
On Thursday, the Buffalo Sabres concluded their drafting for this year with a total of ten selections: 3 Centers, 2 Left Wingers, one Right Winger, 3 Defensemen, and one Goaltender. Find out more about the newest Buffalo Sabres below, courtesy of the Sabres General Manager himself.

*1st Round, 1st Overall: Aaron Ekblad (D)* – We took a long time to determine who we were going to take with the 1st overall pick. We contemplated taking a few different forwards named Sam, but ultimately we decided to take the player who we felt could step in and be most effective immediately. Aaron is a solid, two-way defenseman with tremendous versatility. He can put the puck in the net and can use his body when called upon to do so.

*1st Round, 26th Overall: Nikita Scherbak (LW)* – When we traded up to this pick, we actually planned on taking another player because we didn’t think Nikita was going to be available. When he fell to us, we didn’t hesitate to pick him up. His offensive ability goes without saying but he can also play gritty when necessary.

*2nd Round, 49th Overall: John Quenneville (C)* – Coming into the Draft we had John 36th overall. To get him at 49 was, in our opinion, a miracle. John brings a strong two-way game, much like Nikita, but with more physicality and a little less offense.

*2nd Round, 59th Overall: Vaclav Karabacek (RW)* – Much like John, we had Vaclav going several spots higher than he did; 45th overall. We’ve been looking closely at him since his move to Canada, and have been very impressed with his play. He has great vision on the ice and makes crisp passes nine times out of ten.

*3rd Round, 60th Overall: Alex Nedeljkovic (G)* – We thought more goalies were going to be taken in the 2nd round, and really in the entire Draft. We drafted Alex here because we felt we needed a goaltender with a higher initial upside than this organization has, and he was 2nd on our list of netminders.

*3rd Round, 61st Overall: Johnathan MacLeod (D)* – Coming into the Draft having these three picks in a row we took a long look at Johnathan. We figured he would go around here, maybe a few picks higher. His size and physicality are going to make our already strong defensive core even stronger and tougher to play against. He is committed to Boston University for Fall 2015.

*6th Round, 150th Overall: Dylan Sadowy (LW)* – Dylan probably slipped the most of all our selections, as we had him at 105th on our list. We are glad we were able to get him here as he brings a bottom-6 presence to a predominantly top-6 prospect pool.

*6th Round, 179th Overall: Dominic Turgeon (C)* – Drafting Dominic was a privilege. His father, the great Oo-la-la Pierre Turgeon was drafted 1st Overall by this franchise years ago. While his lineage did influence our selection a bit, we really drafted Dominic for his abilities as a hockey player. He brings good size and simplicity to the organization.

*7th Round, 180th Overall: Kelly Summers (D)* – Kelly was an interesting pick here. We had him somewhere in the 160 range, so falling here was a good deal for us. Kelly brings us play-making ability on the blue line. He is committed to play at Clarkson University in the Fall.

Overall, TSN analysts Craig Button and Bob McKenzie rated the Sabres with an A- in their post-draft analysis. They felt it would have been an A+ if Buffalo had drafted a forward at #1.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 184th pick the Rangers select from Linkoping J20 of the Super Elit, center/left wing Leon Bristedt.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
6 (154) G: Igor Shestyorkin
7 (184) C/LW: Leon Bristedt


----------



## LaVar

Nashville selects D Olivier LeBlanc of the Saint John Sea Dogs of the QMJHL.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Arizona is on the auto list, so they are awarded NA #91 Neal Pionk.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Carolina is on the auto list, so is awarded NA #94 C Tanner MacMaster. 

Winnipeg is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Noah Rod from Switzerland.

Detroit has been notified.


----------



## BStinson

Errr posted at the same time I will make my pick in 2 minutes


----------



## BStinson

With the 189 selection in the 2014 draft the Detroit Red Wings are proud to select, 

Andrei Kuzmenko from the MHL, Krasnaya Armiya Moskva
5'11" 168lbs
1996-2-4

Will notify the next gm, 



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
189 - Andrei Kuzmenko (MHL)
194 - 
204 -
205 -


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> With the 194 selection in the 2014 draft the Detroit Red Wings are proud to select,
> 
> Andrei Kuzmenko from the MHL, Krasnaya Armiya Moskva
> 5'11" 168lbs
> 1996-2-4
> 
> Will notify the next gm,
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
> 32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
> 104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
> 134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
> 164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
> 194 - Andrei Kuzmenko (MHL)
> 204 -
> 205 -




Interesting...Not a single North American. Indicative of the Detroit Red Wings!


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Interesting...Not a single North American. Indicative of the Detroit Red Wings!




I still have three picks and looking at one NA player so who knows


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 190th selection the Rangers select from the Kootenay Ice of the WHL, defenseman Rinat Valiev.







1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
6 (154) G: Igor Shestyorkin
7 (184) C/LW: Leon Bristedt
7 (190) D: Rinat Valiev


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

With the 191st selection in the 2014 NHL draft, the Washington Capitals are proud to select... from FrÃ¶lunda in Sweden's Allsvenskan, Goaltender Hugo Fagerblom. 

Washington Capitals:
11. LW William Nylander
41. RD Aaron Haydon
71. LW Matt Mistele
101. LW Justin Kirkland
110. LD Travis Sanheim
191. G Hugo Fagerblom. 

The white death has been PM'd


----------



## edguy

Draft Recap

1st (10)-Ivan Barbashev LW (Moncton Wildcats)-We have been watching Ivan a lot ever since he came to Moncton, We feel he is an Elite play making Winger with huge upside. We contemplated taking a few different players at this pick but we felt strongly enough about Ivan to pull the trigger and take him.

2nd (44)- Vladimir Tkachev LW (Moncton Wildcats)- We feel the Vladimir is the Offence to Ivan's play making. The duo has been an elite tandem in Moncton and we feel they will be effective at a larger level. Vladimir's is a good skater with elite lateral movement.

3rd (66)- Alex Goulet C (Charlottetown Islanders)- Alex is a guy who has impressed up greatly this season, he is great on both sides of the puck and doesn`t sacrifice offence for defence or vice versa.

3rd (74)- Jacob Middleton D ( Ottawa 67`s)- Jacob is a guy we have been able to watch tons this season due to his location in Ottawa. His is a two way defender that fans of Ottawa Hockey will enjoy. He is big bodied with great mobility and isnt affraid to join the rush.

5th (130)- Rourke Chartier C (kelowna Rockets)- Rourke is a guy we had ranked higher and was pleased he fell to us. He is an under rated center man who is highly competitive, who isn`t afraid to carry the puck.

7th (183)- Matthew Highmore- Matt is a great 2-way player who see`s the ice well and is great on the forecheck and back check. projects to be a great checking forward.


Key Pick Ups Via Trade:

Dan Girardi
Marion Gaborik
Kyle Clifford
Brandon Pirri
Devante Smith-Pelley
and more.

Overall we are very pleased with our drafting this year, as well with the trades we`ve made. We feel we are in a better position now moving forward.


----------



## BStinson

Wrong Pm.


----------



## BeauportHarfangs

@bstinson - If I'm looking at this correctly, it looks like you may have jumped the gun. Columbus has the clock until 9:06am for pick 192, then Arizona with 193, then you with 194.

My apologies if picks were traded or if i'm mistaken.


----------



## BStinson

Cheektowaga said:


> @bstinson - If I'm looking at this correctly, it looks like you may have jumped the gun. Columbus has the clock until 9:06am for pick 192, then Arizona with 193, then you with 194.
> 
> My apologies if picks were traded or if i'm mistaken.




Definitely possible someone sent me a pm and it's difficult to check on an Iphone.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Columbus's time has long expired, so they are awarded NA # 102, LW Alex Gillies.


----------



## 2016cupwinners

193, Arizona is on the auto list, so they are awarded NA #104 C Jake Evans.

Detroit is on the clock and has been PM'd.


----------



## BStinson

With the 194th selection in the draft the Detroit Wings are proud to select,

Julien Pelletier
QMJHL Cape Breton Screaming Eagles
Center 
5-11" 174lbs

Will notify the next gm,



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
189 - Andrei Kuzmenko (MHL)
194 - Julien Pelletier (QMJHL)
204 -
205 -


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Prince George Cougars of the WHL...

*TY EDMONDS*






Birthyear: 1996-06-04	
Birthplace:	Winnipeg, MB, CAN
Age: 17	
Nation: Canada
Position: G	
Catches: L
Height: 6'2"	
Weight: 174 lbs

2014 Dallas Stars Selections

- 1st Round, 15th Overall - *Nikolay Goldobin, RW*
- 2nd Round, 45th Overall - *Shane Gersich, LW*
- 3rd Round, 75th Overall - *Nelson Nogier, D*
- 4th Round, 105th Overall - *Alex Lintuniemi, D*
- 5th Round, 135th Overall - *Eetu Sopanen, D*
- 6th Round, 153rd Overall - *Evan Allen, C/RW*
- 6th Round, 165th Overall - *Ryan Hitchcock, LW*
- 7th Round, 195th Overall - *Ty Edmonds, G*


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I traded; 
-Zach Bogosian, Jimmy Lodge and the 9th (Virtanen) for the 2nd (S. Reinhart) and Martin Gernat
-Nic Petan Eric Tangradi, rights to Alex Burmistrov, rights to Devin Setoguchi for Nick Foligno and Oscar Dansk. 
-Adam Lowry for Mattias Tedenby

The defense needs repairs...but...

2014-2015 Winnipeg Jets

Ladd-Little-Wheeler
Kane-Scheifele-Byfuglien
Frolik-Reinhart-Foligno
Peluso-Slater-Halischuk
Wright/Cormier

(Klingberg/Tedenby/O'dell/Lipon/Kosmachuk/Sutter/Kubalik)(Copp/Hawryluk/Pagonski/Bukarts/Kuhlman)

Enstrom-Trouba
Clitsome-UFA
UFA-Postma
Ellerby/UFA

(Gernat/Kichton/Redmond/Kostalek)(Morissey/Irving/Serville)

Pavelec
Hutchinson
(Dansk/Hellebuyck/Pasquale/Comrie)


-------------------------------------------


1/2. Sam Reinhart, C/W. Kootenay (WHL)
3/68. Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
4/96. Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)
4/98. Austin Pagonski, RW, Tricity (USHL)
5/128. Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)
6/158. Karson Kuhlman, LW, Dubuque (USHL)
7/188. Noah Rod, C/RW, Geneva (Swiss)


Apparently I missed my last pick. I expected an email to my phone...didn't happen. I *did* get a pm....just not an email....

Anyways, good mock, well done etc.

A few teams did very well...


----------



## Joey Bones

Is Philly auto'd now?

Edit: can there also be an update on the 1st page please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Is Philly auto'd now?
> 
> Edit: can there also be an update on the 1st page please?




Sorry, was out of town without internet access for the weekend. 

Philadelphia is awarded August Gunnarsson from Farjestad.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Sorry, was out of town without internet access for the weekend.
> 
> Philadelphia is awarded August Gunnarsson from Farjestad.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Damn was going to select him.


----------



## Joey Bones

To close out our portion of the draft, with the 197th pick the New York Rangers select from the Pelicans U20 of the Jr. A SM Lliga, left winger Hannes Bjorninen.








1 (17) D: Julius Honka
2 (47) LW: Shane Eiserman
3 (89) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (100) D: Jake Walman
4 (107) LW: Anders Bjork
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
6 (154) G: Igor Shestyorkin
7 (184) C: Leon Bristedt
7 (190) D: Rinat Valiev
7 (197) LW: Hannes Bjorninen

Trades
To Rangers: 100th Overall (Jake Walman), 190th Overall (Rinat Valiev), Shane Prince
To Ottawa: Rights to Dan Girardi
^^ This was before the extension and at draft day I would've sent him for something for his rights.

To Islanders: 77th Overall (Colby Cave) and 167th Overall (Matheson Iacopelli)
To Rangers: 89th Overall (Pavel Jenys), 154th Overall (Igor Shestyorkin), and 184th Overall (Leon Bristedt)

Thanks to jawalstar1 for hosting this draft. Please give feedback on the selections I made for NYR and the trades as well. Would like to hear you're thoughts.


----------



## Joey Bones

Could someone pick for LA? I don't know which player is the next to be auto'd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

if LA is auto'd Minnesota selects Alec Dillon of the Victoria Grizzlies.


----------



## KeziaTML

select Jack Ramsey


----------



## KeziaTML

Montreal is next on the auto pick list, but I do not know who is still available. Please feel free to pick the next available player for them.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

From earlier, LA is awarded Anthony Angello.

MTL is awarded Michael Turner.

I am unable to PM the next GM. Someone please do so.


----------



## KeziaTML

PM'd


----------



## 2016cupwinners

Tampa is proud to select LW Waltteri Hopponen.

The next GM has been PM'd.


----------



## Patmac40

With the *203rd* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* select, from _*Orebro Jr.*_, *Lukas Vopelka*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6'1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|
LW/L​
|
6'0|193 lbs​
|
9-6-96​
|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113|Jonas Johansson|
G/L​
|
6'3.75​
|
198 lbs​
|
9-19-95​
|Brynas Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*5*
|143|Miles Gendron|
D/L​
|
6'2​
|
174 lbs​
|
6-28-96​
|Rivers Academy (USHS)
*6*
|178|Philippe Gadoury|
C/LW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
180 lbs​
|
2-21-94​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*7*
|203|Lukas Vopelka|
RW/R​
|
6'0.5"​
|
180 lbs​
|
3-2-96​
|Orebro Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*7*
|208||||||

Detroit is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## BStinson

With the 204th selection in the draft the wings select,

Joni Tuulola from HPK (Liiga)
Defense
6-2"
172 Lbs



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
189 - Andrei Kuzmenko (MHL)
194 - Julien Pelletier (QMJHL)
204 - Joni Tuulola (Liiga)
205 -


----------



## BStinson

With the 205th selection in the draft the wings select, 

Andreas Englund (SHL)
Defenseman
6-3"
190lbs
Lefty

I will notify next gm, 



14 - Adrian Kempe (SHL)
32- Kevin Fiala (SHL)
104 - Kevin ElgestÃ¥l (SHL)
134 - Pierre Engvall (SHL)
164 - Nikita Yazkov (OHL)
189 - Andrei Kuzmenko (MHL)
194 - Julien Pelletier (QMJHL)
204 - Joni Tuulola (Liiga)
205 -Andreas Englund (SHL)


----------



## LaVar

*Nashville Predators 2014 Draft​*
_6. Michael Dal Colle, C, Oshawa (OHL)

35. Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)

65. Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)

95. Emil Johansson, D, HV71 (Sweden)

117. Dominik Masin, D, Slavia (Czech Republic)

125. Jared Fiegl, LW, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)

155. Maxim Letunov, C, Youngstown (USHL)

185. Olivier LeBlanc, D, Saint John (QMJHL)​_


----------



## Gator Mike

With the 206th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Boston Bruins select:

Joe Wegwerth, a forward from the U.S. U-18 National Team









2 (34) - Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)
2 (56) - Marcus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
3 (86) - Josh Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)
4 (116) - Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)
5 (146) - Linus Soderstrom, G, Djurgarden (Sweden)
7 (206) - Joe Wegwerth, LW, U.S. U-18 National Team

Acquired via trade: F Kyle Palmieri


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Oilers 2014 Draft*​


*Trades* 
*At the Deadline:*
Trade #1
To Edmonton: 73rd Overall and Chris Brown
To Arizona: Ales Hemsky

Trade #2
To Edmonton: Mark Pysyk
To Buffalo: Sam Gagner and David Musil

Trade #3
To Pittsburgh: Nick Schultz (40% Retained)
To Edmonton: 148th, 149th Overall

*At the Draft:*
Trade #4
To Winnipeg: 2nd Overall and Martin Gernat
To Edmonton: 9th Overall, Zach Bogosian, Jimmy Lodge

Trade #5
To Edmonton: Brandon Dubinsky and Wayne Simmonds
To Columbus: Jordan Eberle, Erik Gustafsson, Marco Roy
To Philadelphia: Jack Johnson and Oscar Klefbom


*My Lineup*
Taylor Hall / Brandon Dubinsky / Nail Yakupov
David Perron / Ryan N.Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Matt Hendricks / Boyd Gordan / Chris Brown
Luke Gazdic / Mark Arcobello / Tyler Pitlick
Anton Lander / Jesse Joensuu

Oscar Klefbom / Zach Bogosian
Martin Marincin / Jeff Petry
Andrew Ference / Justin Schultz
Mark Pysyk

Ben Scrivens
Ilya Bryzgalov


*2014 NHL Draft*
1/8- *Jake Virtanen* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
3/73- *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
4/114- *Warren Foegele* - St. Andrews College - LW - CDHS
5/121- *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/148- *Vladislav Gavrikov* - Yaroslavl Locomotiv - LD - MHL
5/149- *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay Ice- LW - WHL
6/151- *Carl Neill* - Sherbrooke Phoenix - RD - QMJHL
7/181- *Luke Philp* - Kootenay Ice - C - WHL

How did I do?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

St Louis is awarded Cordell James from Barrie.

Next GM has been notified. Only 2 more to go!


----------



## Patmac40

With the *208th* pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the *Colorado Avalanche* select, from the _*Halifax Mooseheads*_, *Matt Murphy*.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|23|Roland McKeown|
D/R​
|
6'1​
|
195 lbs​
|
1-20-96​
|Kingston (OHL)
*4*
|92|Julien Nantel|
LW/L​
|
6'0|193 lbs​
|
9-6-96​
|Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
*4*
|113|Jonas Johansson|
G/L​
|
6'3.75​
|
198 lbs​
|
9-19-95​
|Brynas Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*5*
|143|Miles Gendron|
D/L​
|
6'2​
|
174 lbs​
|
6-28-96​
|Rivers Academy (USHS)
*6*
|178|Philippe Gadoury|
C/LW/L​
|
5'10"​
|
180 lbs​
|
2-21-94​
|Halifax (QMJHL)
*7*
|203|Lukas Vopelka|
RW/R​
|
6'0.5"​
|
180 lbs​
|
3-2-96​
|Orebro Jr. (J20 SuperElit)
*7*
|208|Matt Murphy|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
200 lbs​
|
5-1-95​
|Halifax (QMJHL)

Anaheim is on the clock and has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

Draft Recap:
*
23rd Overall: Roland McKeown*
_A very solid all-around defenseman. Can use his excellent skating or puck moving ability to move the puck up the ice, combined with a big shot makes him an offensive threat. Strong defensive and stick positioning gets the job done in his own end. A guy who can play in all situations_

*92nd Overall: Julien Nantel*
_One of the youngest players in this year's draft. He shows great tenacity on both sides of the puck, drives puck possession, and shows an excellent release. Coming off his first year in the Q, he will look to become more consistent and improve his offensive numbers. I have no doubt that he will do so._

*113rd Overall: Jonas Johansson*
_Jonas is a big goalie who, while still raw, shows excellent potential. He is very athletic and reads the game very well. His best attribute is his competitiveness that he shows in net. His work ethic and attitude can lead him a long way._

*143rd Overall: Miles Gendron*
_Forward turned defenceman, Miles is a player with lots ability and room to grow. His lanky build does not come along with a small frame and will have no issue putting on weight going forward. He has high offensive upside and could be very reliable as he gains more experience at the defensive position._

*178th Overall: Philippe Gadoury*
_A pure goal scorer. Philippe showcases a release and strength in his shot that allows him to score from anywhere on the ice. While small in stature, he is relentless on the puck when forechecking. While his shot gets most of the attention, he shows great creativity and patience with the puck in the offensive end. Match these things with an uncanny ability to find soft ice to allow himself to get the puck off his stick as fast as possible. An all-around offensive threat._

*203rd Overall: Lukas Vopelka*
_Lukas is a very solid mix-bag of tools. He has good speed, agility, offensive ability, and is defensively responsible. The kind of guy that you never have to worry about when he's on the ice. He might not be the flashiest player, but he uses his effort and puck protection to get the job done._

*208th Overall: Matt Murphy*
_A very surprising omission from last year's draft, Matt has improved in leaps and bounds this year. He's a very smooth skater that can get up the ice in a hurry, and make it back in time to break up an offensive chance the other way. He has very solid ability in his own end and has really grown his offensive game this year making him a threat at both ends of the ice._

Additions:
Henrik Tallinder
Marc Methot
Olli Maatta

Losses:
Paul Stastny

2014/2015 Lineup:
O'Reilly - Duchene - Parenteau
Landeskog - MacKinnon - Tanguay
McGinn - Mitchell - Talbot
McLeod - Cliche - Bordeleau

Hejda - Johnson
Methot - Barrie
Maatta - Tallinder

Varlamov
Berra


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hey guys I posted a new 7-rounder if anyone on here wants first dibs.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

With the final pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Lane Bauer of the Edmonton Oil Kings.

I would like to thank jawallstar1 for hosting this draft.

A look back at the Ducks Trade Deadline - Draft

After acquiring such talents as Jared Cowen, Milan Michalek, Frans Nielsen, Steve Ott, and Ryan Miller, the Anaheim Ducks focused on bringing in a lethal combination of size and skill via the draft.

7. Nick Ritchie - LW - 6'3, 229 lbs - 74 pts, 136 pims, 61 GP

18. Alex Tuch - RW - 6'4, 213 lbs - 32 pts, 36 pims, 26 GP

209. Lane Bauer - 5'11, 187 lbs - 16 pts, 8 pims, 47 GP


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> With the final pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Hunter Smith of the Oshawa Generals.
> 
> I would like to thank jawallstar1 for hosting this draft.
> 
> A look back at the Ducks Trade Deadline - Draft
> 
> After acquiring such talents as Jared Cowen, Milan Michalek, Frans Nielsen, Steve Ott, and Ryan Miller, the Anaheim Ducks focused on bringing in a lethal combination of size and skill via the draft.
> 
> 7. Nick Ritchie - LW - 6'3, 229 lbs - 74 pts, 136 pims, 61 GP
> 
> 18. Alex Tuch - RW - 6'4, 213 lbs - 32 pts, 36 pims, 26 GP
> 
> 209. Hunter Smith - 6'7, 220 lbs - 40 pts, 100 pims, 64 GP



Hunter Smith was selected at 115. Please revise.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jawallstar1 said:


> Hunter Smith was selected at 115. Please revise.




I looked through this draft about 20 times to make sure he was still available... of course... I miss him.

I'll take Lane Bauer of the Edmonton Oil Kings.


----------



## Joey Bones

Great mock fellas. See you in the next one.


----------



## nucker11

Is another draft happening soon? If so I would like to join.


----------



## KeziaTML

Thank you for hosting this. Apologies for my pick earlier.


----------

